# MLB Extra Innings 2011 ??



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone seen pricing for 2011? Im assuming it will be close to $200

PS Sorry if I missed another thread


----------



## bigmike200587 (Oct 25, 2009)

Bill as of right now it hasn't been released in the customer service systems. I will take a look today and if there is anything I will put it on here.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

bigmike200587 said:


> Bill as of right now it hasn't been released in the customer service systems. I will take a look today and if there is anything I will put it on here.


Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## bigmike200587 (Oct 25, 2009)

Boston_bill said:


> Thanks much appreciated.


nothing this morning sorry.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

bigmike200587 said:


> nothing this morning sorry.


Thanks for checking. Like I said Im guessing close to $200.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

bill it will be around 200, were a month and week away from pitchers n catchers.

I will just pay the 200 and get it out of the way for 30 weeks of baseball.

thats about 6.66 bucks a week for basball and it probably will be 180 or something so even better.


----------



## Buckeye3d (Apr 14, 2003)

For those of you who subscribed last year is MLB EI showing up on your account when you log on? It used to be there but now it's gone. It shows me as having no sports subscriptions and it doesn't list MLB EI as one I can add.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

I looked at this months paper bill, to confirm that the NFL-ST had 'expired' until next season, and the MLB hasn't 'arrived' yet, even as a 'place holder' in the system.

Probably won't show up until next month. Will get semi-concerned if it isn't, will get very concerned if it isn't on the March bill.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Starting to get that baseball itch and Looking forward to extra innings!! Must be the snow that currently covering everything in the philadelphia region. the pricing info for this season would be nice as i'm on the ropes whether to use the MLB Internet service or stick with the D* version?


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Arent the Flyers in first place? Why arent you excited about that?


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

fireponcoal said:


> Starting to get that baseball itch and Looking forward to extra innings!! Must be the snow that currently covering everything in the philadelphia region. the pricing info for this season would be nice as i'm on the ropes whether to use the MLB Internet service or stick with the D* version?


Suggest not getting MLB.tv. The quality last year was pretty bad. (compared to DTV extra innings) The only way I would suggest mlb.tv is if you will be away from home alot. I have a hava box which allows me to view my directv programming away from home (on computer, smartphone, etc). Would suggest one of these placeshifting boxes over mlb.tv if you do your majority of watching at home. Mlb.tv is better than my Hava, but the Hava is definitely watchable when I need to watch baseball on the go. One advantage of mlb.tv is blacked out games are "watchable" by spoofing your ip to an overseas location. This comes in handy when Fox is airing three games but only one is available. Or if you are in an area that blacks out certain teams and are unable to get a local broadcast.

I know this year on the NHL CI package I was able to get 1/2 off. I wonder if MLB EI will offer anything similar? Anyone have any luck calling in the past? Getting Direct to take off anything?


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

CBMC said:


> Suggest not getting MLB.tv. The quality last year was pretty bad. (compared to DTV extra innings) The only way I would suggest mlb.tv is if you will be away from home alot. I have a hava box which allows me to view my directv programming away from home (on computer, smartphone, etc). Would suggest one of these placeshifting boxes over mlb.tv if you do your majority of watching at home. Mlb.tv is better than my Hava, but the Hava is definitely watchable when I need to watch baseball on the go. One advantage of mlb.tv is blacked out games are "watchable" by spoofing your ip to an overseas location. This comes in handy when Fox is airing three games but only one is available. Or if you are in an area that blacks out certain teams and are unable to get a local broadcast.
> 
> I know this year on the NHL CI package I was able to get 1/2 off. I wonder if MLB EI will offer anything similar? Anyone have any luck calling in the past? Getting Direct to take off anything?


I had MLB.TV last year and the previous 2, I thought the quality was great and has gotten better every year. To be honest I would hope that DTV EI quality is better than MLB.TV, (Internet vs. Satellite). I usually wait until mid way through the season to get the DTV EI package, you can usually get some sort of 3 month discount(s) to bring the price down


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

MLB EI $0.00 should be appearing on your account soon. Mine just showed up, indicating I'm all set for this year. Now the hard part to come, is paying for it.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

talk to d this morning $203.00


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

larry55 said:


> talk to d this morning $203.00


Not bad for the amount of enjoyment I get out of it. Totally worth it.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Up a few bucks from last season... The thirty or so bucks a month over the six months is a nice way to pay though.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

ronsanjim said:


> MLB EI $0.00 should be appearing on your account soon. Mine just showed up, indicating I'm all set for this year. Now the hard part to come, is paying for it.


Showed up for me on my bill this month as well.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

They need to stop raising the price of these packages. Its getting old fast.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

schlar01 said:


> They need to stop raising the price of these packages. Its getting old fast.


But its inflation working at its best.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Crikes! I am going with MLB.TV. With ROKU, PS3 and a TV with the MLB app (Samsung Apps) along with iPhone and PC, it is the way to go. Also get the OTA games. PQ was quite acceptable last year. $200 is a breaking point for me. NBA LP is next to go...


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Do we know how much MLB.TV will be this year? I would prefer EI, but it seems like MLB.TV is a lot cheaper. Kind of annoying they aren't the same price.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

At least the options exist.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

MikeW said:


> <snip> NBA LP is next to go...


I am cancelling NBA LP next year. As a Celtics fan, about half of their games are on national TV anyway. Can't justify the extra cost for LP. MLB EI, however, is a different story.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

Take it from someone who is a Long time sub of both MLBEI via DirecTV and MLBTV via My Pc & Roku Box. 

Both have their respective advantages. The Picture Quality though is not remotely close. The EI Package is vastly superior in that area.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

davidatl14 said:


> Take it from someone who is a Long time sub of both MLBEI via DirecTV and MLBTV via My Pc & Roku Box.
> 
> Both have their respective advantages. The Picture Quality thhough is not remotely close. The EI Package is vastly superior in that area.


I have them both too and I agree completely.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

When I canceled today they told me it was 6 payments of $33.99. This will make it around $204 for the season. They offered it to me for $144 when I canceled, but I still declined. Perhaps you may be able to negotiate the price down.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

MikeW said:


> Crikes! I am going with MLB.TV. With ROKU, PS3 and a TV with the MLB app (Samsung Apps) along with iPhone and PC, it is the way to go. Also get the OTA games. PQ was quite acceptable last year. $200 is a breaking point for me. NBA LP is next to go...


That is exactly why I canceled too. I am going with MLB.TV through my PS3. I will be able to watch it on any PC, my iPad, my phone, and my PS3. With EI, for more money, I am limited to my only DVR (I only have one receiver with Direct now as well)


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Devo1237 said:


> Do we know how much MLB.TV will be this year? I would prefer EI, but it seems like MLB.TV is a lot cheaper. Kind of annoying they aren't the same price.


They had a Christmas gift offer for $99. The price last year was $120 and it was $10 less than the previous year. I have heard that it will be less than last year. I am looking for it to be between $100 and $120. Even if it goes up $10 it will still be much less than EI


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Another + for MLB.TV...you get to watch replays within 30 minutes. And you can go back 5 years on the calendar...With Extra Innings and Sports Pack...every out of market replay is blacked out.


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm keeping MLB TV for the replays. My computer is in the basement and I'm upstairs at night so thats why I'm getting MLB Extra Innings


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Another + for MLB.TV...you get to watch replays within 30 minutes. And you can go back 5 years on the calendar...With Extra Innings and Sports Pack...every out of market replay is blacked out.


5 Clubs (the closest is 5 hours drive up to 8 hours drive) claim us as their HOME territory and are blacked out on MLB.TV and EI (but not EI with SportsPak). Doesnt make sense to me. In any case, St Louis is one of them. If I get MLB.TV, and my team (Brewers) plays St Louis, will I be able to watch the replay without it being blacked out?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> 5 Clubs (the closest is 5 hours drive up to 8 hours drive) claim us as their HOME territory and are blacked out on MLB.TV and EI (but not EI with SportsPak). Doesnt make sense to me. In any case, St Louis is one of them. If I get MLB.TV, and my team (Brewers) plays St Louis, will I be able to watch the replay without it being blacked out?


I lived in Vegas for a while and had the same issue...You sub to the SportsPack to get the games that would be blacked out on MLB.TV and skip on the Extra Innings package. For Vegas, there is no option for San Diego games, except to wait until the replay was available after the game was over.

To answer your question...the replays of blacked out games are available about 30 mins after the game us over. However, the St Louis game would be available with sports pack. It does not depend on you having EI also.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I'm probably going to go with both again, although I'm still leaning towards canceling EI, since I can watch games through Roku and my blu-ray DVD player. My only concern is whether it will be ready for the beginning of the season this year. It was missing for the first part of the season in 2010.


----------



## dbalone (Dec 16, 2008)

I might be interested in EI this year. I like the Reds and they should be good again this year. Are all the games in HD? If not them I am not interested. Will I be able to get their games? I am in Charlotte NC area and for some strange reason they are considered a local team and games are blacked out on the local Fox station. And is it $204.00 for all games even pre-season? Do you think I could get the price lower?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

jwt0001 said:


> I'm probably going to go with both again, although I'm still leaning towards canceling EI, since I can watch games through Roku and my blu-ray DVD player. My only concern is whether it will be ready for the beginning of the season this year. It was missing for the first part of the season in 2010.


You can still play last season's World Series on the ROKU. That is a good sign that it should be working at the beginning of the season. I don't remember them ever getting a fix for Windows 7...not a big concern to me, but something to think about...


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Not a Windows guy. All Mac, all the time, so it doesn't matter to me!



MikeW said:


> You can still play last season's World Series on the ROKU. That is a good sign that it should be working at the beginning of the season. I don't remember them ever getting a fix for Windows 7...not a big concern to me, but something to think about...


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

dbalone said:


> I might be interested in EI this year. I like the Reds and they should be good again this year. Are all the games in HD? If not them I am not interested. Will I be able to get their games? I am in Charlotte NC area and for some strange reason they are considered a local team and games are blacked out on the local Fox station. And is it $204.00 for all games even pre-season? Do you think I could get the price lower?


I don't think preseason games are on EI....you might get some with the Sports Pack but I don't think they are on EI.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> When I canceled today they told me it was 6 payments of $33.99. This will make it around $204 for the season. They offered it to me for $144 when I canceled, but I still declined. Perhaps you may be able to negotiate the price down.


So what deal did they offer? $10 off for 6 months? Might keep it if I can get in at this price.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"bixler" said:


> So what deal did they offer? $10 off for 6 months? Might keep it if I can get in at this price.


Yep


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

"bixler" said:


> I don't think preseason games are on EI....you might get some with the Sports Pack but I don't think they are on EI.


You do get pre-season with sports pack. EI channels don't light up until a week before opening day.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

For me I cant see getting the MLB.tv. I just cant sit at the computer and watch games like that.

I also have Sirius/XM so between EI and that Im covered.

PS Last year I did buy the MLB At Bat app for the Ipod touch and it was fantastic. It was less than $15.00

PPS Most of the spring training games were on the sports pack but the production quality was less than top notch.
On some of them it looked like I was watching a security video. Especially some of the west coast teams.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Boston_bill said:


> For me I cant see getting the MLB.tv. I just cant sit at the computer and watch games like that.
> 
> I also have Sirius/XM so between EI and that Im covered.
> 
> ...


Most of us won't be watching it on a computer. Although, unlike EI, we can if we want.


DodgerKing said:


> That is exactly why I canceled too. *I am going with MLB.TV through my PS3 [on my TV].* I will be able to watch it on any PC, my iPad, my phone, and my PS3. With EI, for more money, I am limited to my only DVR (I only have one receiver with Direct now as well)


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

D* does not have an exclusive contract with MLB for Extra Innings. Quite a few cable companies also offer the Extra Innings package.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> D* does not have an exclusive contract with MLB for Extra Innings. Quite a few cable companies also offer the Extra Innings package.


This is true but the Comcast version in my area (York County, PA) doesn't show *all* the games in HD, both home and away feeds, like Direct TV does.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"bixler" said:


> This is true but the Comcast version in my area (York County, PA) doesn't show all the games in HD, both home and away feeds, like Direct TV does.


No one does except for directv. Cable companies share the feeds and have at most two HD feeds at a time.

As for MLB.tv. Anyone who believes the PQ is watchable on a big screen other than in an emergency is fooling themselves. It is horrible.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> No one does except for directv. Cable companies share the feeds and have at most two HD feeds at a time.
> 
> As for MLB.tv. Anyone who believes the PQ is watchable on a big screen other than in an emergency is fooling themselves. It is horrible.


It depends on the device. I have watched it on my PS3 and it is a pretty decent picture, as good as NetFlix streaming on my PS3


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"tonyd79" said:


> No one does except for directv. Cable companies share the feeds and have at most two HD feeds at a time.
> 
> As for MLB.tv. Anyone who believes the PQ is watchable on a big screen other than in an emergency is fooling themselves. It is horrible.


Really, come on. I have a Mac tower hooked to a 42 inch bravia as well as a ps3 and gamecenter looks incredible on both. Not as good as D* of course but then again I don't feel left out of the party if everything I watch does not have the "best" PQ or Sound currently on the market. It seems like many people on this board can stand for nothing short of that "best"... Foxsoccer.tv also looks great I must add and that is SD quality.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

"tonyd79" said:


> No one does except for directv. Cable companies share the feeds and have at most two HD feeds at a time.
> 
> As for MLB.tv. Anyone who believes the PQ is watchable on a big screen other than in an emergency is fooling themselves. It is horrible.


Have you seen a game on a Roku or PS3?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

MikeW said:


> Have you seen a game on a Roku or PS3?


I have read a lot of complaints about MLB.TV on the Roku. I have read mostly praise about MLB.TV on the PS3. It appears that the device does make a difference.

I noticed in his sig that he has a Roku. If he was watching it through his Roku, that may explain why he thinks the PQ stinks.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Those who are claiming that the PQ is bad, did you subscribe to the premium service or the basic package? To get HD you need the premium package.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

From Wiki:



> Currently, only Windows, Mac and PlayStation 3 officially support HD-quality streams


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLB.com

This may explain why some of you think the PQ is bad. It is the device, not MLB.TV


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> From Wiki:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLB.com
> 
> This may explain why some of you think the PQ is bad. It is the device, not MLB.TV


It's still not good on Windows, IMO. It's ok on a small monitor, but it isn't worth it if pretty much all viewing is on a bigger HDTV with any device. If you enjoy the portability, as you do Dodger, then it's very valuable.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> It's still not good on Windows, IMO. It's ok on a small monitor, but it isn't worth it if pretty much all viewing is on a bigger HDTV with any device. If you enjoy the portability, as you do Dodger, then it's very valuable.


Did you have the premium service? I have seen it on Windows and the PQ is pretty good


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have both MLBEI via DirecTV and can also stream MLB TV through my PC, MY PS3 and my Roku Box, the Premium Package.


Nice to have all the options to watch MLB through, but as TonyD pointed out above ,all the vehicles for watching MLBTV lag far far behind DirecTV in picture Quality.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DodgerKing said:


> Those who are claiming that the PQ is bad, did you subscribe to the premium service or the basic package? To get HD you need the premium package.


I subscribed to the premium package. And when I say bad, I don't mean unwatchable. (Though alot of the times on Roku last year mlb.tv was unwatchable, however, that was a Roku problem) But even at its best the picture looked very digitized in my eyes. I am a bit anal about picture quality, so my opinion definitely may not be everyones. But since I do have a place shifting device at my house (Hava), I will probably get Extra Innings this year. That way I can still watch the games through my directv box on my computer via Hava. The downside is the Hava quality is less than mlb.tv, but the upside is the Extra inning quality is higher than mlb.tv. Since I watch most of the time at home it makes sense to get extra innings.

That being said, I have been able (and heard of many people) who are able to get these packages reduced (even free) in the past. I definitely plan on calling Direct and saying mlb.tv is $100 (?), can you match that price. I have never had them not offer some sort of a discount.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Did you have the premium service? I have seen it on Windows and the PQ is pretty good


Yes, premium. It's not God awful, but it's not worth it, IMO. I don't need portability. I'm a Yankees fan, so I'm spoiled by the pristine PQ of YESHD.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

$34.99 in 6 payments
$209.94 in 1 payment


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

just found this nice review of the mlb.tv on the ps3(on a 40 inch tv). if i'm going to spend twenty five a month for the premium mlb.tv i guess the thirty for the D* version is not that much more. the ps3 mlb.tv looks to work exactly like nhl gamecenterlive and i can't say anything but kind words about that service. the pq presented in the above review is excellent. you can't possibly tell me it's less then pristine....the options offered are a thing of beauty as well...i'm personally up in the air about the issue. time will tell i guess.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

fireponcoal said:


> just found this nice review of the mlb.tv on the ps3(on a 40 inch tv). if i'm going to spend twenty five a month for the premium mlb.tv i guess the thirty for the D* version is not that much more. the ps3 mlb.tv looks to work exactly like nhl gamecenterlive and i can't say anything but kind words about that service. the pq presented in the above review is excellent. you can't possibly tell me it's less then pristine....the options offered are a thing of beauty as well...i'm personally up in the air about the issue. time will tell i guess.


This is exactly what I was telling others. I have seen it myself and the PQ is really good. Those that claim it stinks are either using the wrong device, do not have the premium service, or have a poor setup or connection.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> This is exactly what I was telling others. I have seen it myself and the PQ is really good. Those that claim it stinks are either using the wrong device, do not have the premium service, or have a poor setup or connection.


Or have higher standards in PQ.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Or have higher standards in PQ.


Tell me what was poor about the video quality in that Youtube link?


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Or have higher standards in PQ.


Agreed.

The PQ from MLBTV is not wretched or even poor.

It's slightly above average. It pales in Comparison though to the EI PQ.

Nothing wrong though with subbing to which ever one fits best for the respective fan.

I sub to both. Enjoy the various offerings and specific advantages afforded by both.

That said the PQ is decidedly in favor of EI via DirecTV.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

davidatl14 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The PQ from MLBTV is not wretched or even poor.
> 
> ...


Have you watched it through a PS3? Even the guy in the video said the PQ on his computer stinks


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Have you watched it through a PS3? Even the guy in the video said the PQ on his computer stinks


Yes

I have been an MLBTV sub for a couple of seasons been an MLBEI sub since it's inception.

Back to the original Question I have indeed watched MLBTV via PS3,

Roku Box and my PC.

Some venues are slightly better than others in terms of PQ.

PS3 isn't bad at all, that said anyone trying to imply that PS3 provides the same PQ of the EI package is either sadly mistaken or has an axe to grind with DirecTv or is a shill for MLBTV/PS3.

Not trying to diss MLBTV /PS

or anyone that uses it. They are fine products.

I just want to provide some perspective from someone who has both and is happy with the products delivered by both.

PQ of EI is vastly superior to that of all the MLBTV providers including PS3.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I am not saying it is the same as EI. I even stated several times that EI is slightly better. I am just saying it is not crap like many on here are indicating, or directly saying.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> I am not saying it is the same as EI. I even stated several times that EI is slightly better. I am just saying it is not crap like many on here are indicating, or directly saying.


Agreed with the following caveat, the word *slightly* should be replaced by *markedly*(IMO).


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

davidatl14 said:


> Agreed with the following caveat, the word *slightly* should be replaced by *markedly*(IMO).


That depends on the size of ones TV. I have a 42 inch so the PQ differences are not as pronounced as one using a larger TV


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Any other deals floating around from Direct TV to lower the price of this?


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

Newbie here to the site and I am facing this MLB.tv vs MLB Ei choice for the 1st time myself. So all of your imputs have been helpful. only major question I have is , does the MLB Ei get ALL the games for Each team like the MLB.tv does?
I am a Jays fan and had a Canadian Satelitte Dish for years but had to give it up and the end of last years season. So now its either one of these.
Thanks
PS - I dont have a ps3 only a computer , but that ps3 you tube video was pretty cool.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"bixler" said:


> Any other deals floating around from Direct TV to lower the price of this?


I was offered $140 for the season to keep my subscription


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"jays1fan" said:


> Newbie here to the site and I am facing this MLB.tv vs MLB Ei choice for the 1st time myself. So all of your imputs have been helpful. only major question I have is , does the MLB Ei get ALL the games for Each team like the MLB.tv does?
> I am a Jays fan and had a Canadian Satelitte Dish for years but had to give it up and the end of last years season. So now its either one of these.
> Thanks
> PS - I dont have a ps3 only a computer , but that ps3 you tube video was pretty cool.


EI on Direct is by far the best of any cable or satellite provider. Most games are carried in HD, including both feeds.


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

DodgerKing said:


> EI on Direct is by far the best of any cable or satellite provider. Most games are carried in HD, including both feeds.


I dot have HD so that doesnt bother me. I am more interested in the Number of Jays Games and if the MLB.tv on a computer is like watching it on tv.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"jays1fan" said:


> I dot have HD so that doesnt bother me. I am more interested in the Number of Jays Games and if the MLB.tv on a computer is like watching it on tv.


As far as I can recall, just about all Jays games were on EI. Now MLB.TV does carry more.

Since you do not have HD, then the PQ on MLB.TV will be better than that on EI SD


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

DodgerKing said:


> As far as I can recall, just about all Jays games were on EI. Now MLB.TV does carry more.
> 
> Since you do not have HD, then the PQ on MLB.TV will be better than that on EI SD


anyone else want to comment on this ? Even though I have never tried either service yet ( MLB.TV or MLB Ei ) , I find it hard to believe that Internet high speed would have better PQ than Satellite tv.

ALSO , would like your opinions on ROKU box , PS3 and Samsung Blue Ray Players that offer MLB.TV options.
I only have a computer and Directv on SD. So please let me know based on these options and that you have personally used.
Thanks !


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> I was offered $140 for the season to keep my subscription


I just called to cancel saying that I can get it for a lot cheaper than $200 through MLB.tv. She said that $203 was the best offer she could do, so I had her cancel it.

Still plenty of time before the season starts to try and get it cheaper, but even if I don't I am not paying $200 for the package.

_Edited to add that I called back because I forgot to cancel HBO off of my account and I talked to the guy about the MLB package and he was able to offer me $10 off a month for 6 months, but I still declined (for now)._


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

jays1fan said:


> anyone else want to comment on this ? Even though I have never tried either service yet ( MLB.TV or MLB Ei ) , I find it hard to believe that Internet high speed would have better PQ than Satellite tv.
> 
> ALSO , would like your opinions on ROKU box , PS3 and Samsung Blue Ray Players that offer MLB.TV options.
> I only have a computer and Directv on SD. So please let me know based on these options and that you have personally used.
> Thanks !


Having used the ROKU and PS3 last season, I would prefer the PS3 over the ROKU. I don't have a capable BluRay player, but my TV has the app and it works quite well also.

As for PQ...The best is DirecTV HD. MLB.TV is definitely better than SD satellite PQ. So..if HD isn't in the equation, MLB.TV would be the best option. This is also assuming you have a decent connection to then internet (at least a 5 Mbps connection).


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Having used the ROKU and PS3 last season, I would prefer the PS3 over the ROKU. I don't have a capable BluRay player, but my TV has the app and it works quite well also.
> 
> As for PQ...The best is DirecTV HD. MLB.TV is definitely better than SD satellite PQ. So..if HD isn't in the equation, MLB.TV would be the best option. This is also assuming you have a decent connection to then internet (at least a 5 Mbps connection).


WOW , that really surprises me on the internet beating satellite but will take your word for it. My connecting speed is a little over 3185 kbps , but for non hd the requirements are like 768 kbps for standard video. ( also it says 3000 kbps for hd ) I do have an old celron processor but since I swtiched to Chrome as my web browser it is like a new machine. any thoughts on this being a problem ?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

SD on Satellite stinks. Cable SD has a better PQ than satellite. What you stream over the internet in high bandwidth is much better than SD.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

kenpac89 said:


> I just called to cancel saying that I can get it for a lot cheaper than $200 through MLB.tv. She said that $203 was the best offer she could do, so I had her cancel it.
> 
> Still plenty of time before the season starts to try and get it cheaper, but even if I don't I am not paying $200 for the package.
> 
> _Edited to add that I called back because I forgot to cancel HBO off of my account and I talked to the guy about the MLB package and he was able to offer me $10 off a month for 6 months, but I still declined (for now)._


I have been with EI on Direct for many years and it is the only premium package of any sort to which I have ever subbed. The guy I talked to desperately wanted to keep me with EI.

I bet if you were to talk to a different CSR you would get a different offer


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

well , I just re-tested my speed and tonight it came up 1.5 so with the speed of the internet changing like that, and maybe my processor not being the best , I better go with Directv. I have never experienced hd before so I am sure it will be fine for me in SD. Just hope I can get a better deal than the $209 price with this being my first time.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

"jays1fan" said:


> anyone else want to comment on this ? Even though I have never tried either service yet ( MLB.TV or MLB Ei ) , I find it hard to believe that Internet high speed would have better PQ than Satellite tv.
> 
> ALSO , would like your opinions on ROKU box , PS3 and Samsung Blue Ray Players that offer MLB.TV options.
> I only have a computer and Directv on SD. So please let me know based on these options and that you have personally used.
> Thanks !


I have never used the ps3 but the roku was terrible. It was ok when it worked but most of the time it was choppy or kept reloading. People over on the roku forum say ps3 is way better. That being said there is no question that directv will be better than any of the internet options. (unless you need on the go support or if you have sd because directv's sd is horrible.)


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

jays1fan said:


> well , I just re-tested my speed and tonight it came up 1.5 so with the speed of the internet changing like that, and maybe my processor not being the best , I better go with Directv. I have never experienced hd before so I am sure it will be fine for me in SD. Just hope I can get a better deal than the $209 price with this being my first time.


Do you have an HD TV? If so, why not add HD? It is only $10 more per month.

I don't know if they are still doing this, but I got free HD for 24 months.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

"DodgerKing" said:


> Do you have an HD TV? If so, why not add HD? It is only $10 more per month.
> 
> I don't know if they are still doing this, but I got free HD for 24 months.


And if you call there is a good chance that you could get a credit toward the hd making it free.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

bixler said:


> Any other deals floating around from Direct TV to lower the price of this?


I was wondering about this also. I got a great deal on NFL Sunday ticket.
Id pay it in one shot if I got a decent credit. Ill try and call today.


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

I do not have an hd tv but we will be getting one with tax refund.
The only reason why we even still have directv is because we have an Autistic child and loves Sprout. Other wise , we would have switched to Dish this year.
I had asked Directv to give us the same promotion deal with free hd for life back in sept ( since we have been with them since 2000 and all they would do is upgrade our SD receivers for free, even though we had never had 1 before)
So they got me to upgrade package to choice extra with $10 off for a year but that's it. If Dish gets Sprout, we will be gone


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

jays1fan said:


> If Dish gets Sprout, we will be gone


Not to steer the conversation to far off of MLB...Do you get PBS Kids OTA? It is a pretty decent replacement for Sprout.


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Not to steer the conversation to far off of MLB...Do you get PBS Kids OTA? It is a pretty decent replacement for Sprout.


Not sure Ota is , but we get a couple of local PBS stations besides sprout. But, dealing with Autisum and a child that doesn't get much in life, I can't take that away from her. As a matter of fact, it was the free preview of choice "extra" that made us have to switch. We are on a limited income , so I gave up my Canadian sat. Dish ( and jays games ) so my baby could have sprout. She is 14 years old and doesnt get much, so I figured I could either get the directv Ei or if my old computer will handle it the mlbtv. 
With all the reviews here and taking into consideration I can not afford a new computer or ps3 and the fact I have never experienced hd , then I think Ei in SD will be ok for me. The pq can't be any different than the regular shows I watch ( right ??? )


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nah, the EI SD shouldn't be any worse (or better) than DTV's other SD channels.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Devo1237 said:


> Nah, the EI SD shouldn't be any worse (or better) than DTV's other SD channels.


Which all stink


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

jays1fan said:


> Not sure Ota is , but we get a couple of local PBS stations besides sprout. But, dealing with Autisum and a child that doesn't get much in life, I can't take that away from her. As a matter of fact, it was the free preview of choice "extra" that made us have to switch. We are on a limited income , so I gave up my Canadian sat. Dish ( and jays games ) so my baby could have sprout. She is 14 years old and doesnt get much, so I figured I could either get the directv Ei or if my old computer will handle it the mlbtv.
> With all the reviews here and taking into consideration I can not afford a new computer or ps3 and the fact I have never experienced hd , then I think Ei in SD will be ok for me. The pq can't be any different than the regular shows I watch ( right ??? )


I am in the same boat...I have a twelve yr. old boy with Down's which makes me keep Boomerang on. He can never get enough Tom and Jerry...He did watch PBS kids for a while OTA (off the air). Our local PBS has PBS Kids as one of its sub-channels...


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

Boston_bill said:


> I was wondering about this also. I got a great deal on NFL Sunday ticket.
> Id pay it in one shot if I got a decent credit. Ill try and call today.


I called and was rejected first time around. Still got almost 2 months till the season starts so will definitely keep trying to get them to give me some kind of a discount.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

If you have a particular MLB team you want in Spring Training, I would check that teams pre-season TV schedule. Some teams have very, very few games televised in March.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

CBMC said:


> I called and was rejected first time around. Still got almost 2 months till the season starts so will definitely keep trying to get them to give me some kind of a discount.


Same here. Tried the cancel route last night and the guy never offered anything just canceled it. I'll try to add it back at a discount prior to the season but if I can't it's not a big deal to me. Maybe I'll get a call from the outbound sales force in a few weeks to add it back.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

I just called and asked what deals I could get as a first time subscriber to EI. All they had to offer was the full $209 price (or monthly payments). I do already have a couple of other discounts on the account, so that might be why they couldn't offer me any more.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> SD on Satellite stinks. Cable SD has a better PQ than satellite. What you stream over the internet in high bandwidth is much better than SD.


Not cable MLB EI SD that has like 15 SD channels on one QAM / satellite transponder for the indemand up link.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've subscribed to MLB EI with either Dish or Directv (I switched to DTV when Dish dropped it) since 2002. I won't pay about 2x as much as I have to pay for MLB TV Premium. I can watch MLB TV on my PS3, and my laptop, which has an HDMI out. Unless there is a significant difference in PQ, I can't do that.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Devo1237 said:


> I just called and asked what deals I could get as a first time subscriber to EI. All they had to offer was the full $209 price (or monthly payments). I do already have a couple of other discounts on the account, so that might be why they couldn't offer me any more.


Based on my experience last year I would keep trying, if I remember right I ended up getting a roughly $30 discount last year but it took a few calls right up to the weekend before Opening Day to get it.

FWIW,
Bill


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

soetart said:


> Based on my experience last year I would keep trying, if I remember right I ended up getting a roughly $30 discount last year but it took a few calls right up to the weekend before Opening Day to get it.
> 
> FWIW,
> Bill


Good call. I think I'll just keep checking in up to and including the first week free preview to see what kind of deal i can get.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

My feeling is $200 for EI isnt bad but I get mad when NFL Sunday Ticket goes over $300 Id rather have my discounts go for football but we'll see.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Boston_bill said:


> My feeling is $200 for EI isnt bad but I get mad when NFL Sunday Ticket goes over $300 Id rather have my discounts go for football but we'll see.


Whats your plan with Sunday Ticket if there is no CBA do you use the credits for EI or will you use them for Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

Just to add some information about MLB EI-the White Sox, Cardinals, Royals. Indians and Orioles have listed their tv schedules on MLB.com. It looks like several of these teams have added games on their respective RSNs, and just about every game will be broadcast in HD. Probably by next week, many other teams will follow suit and list their schedules. It won't be long for us baseball fanatics to be enjoying both nice spring weather and baseball on Directv.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

To those posters that were turned down for MLB discounts when they mentioned cancelling their accounts. *If you didn't state "cancel MLB" at the voice prompt,* perhaps you talked with a regular CSR, and not the special "desk" offering those $60 off discounts. Last year, it was very important to say those magic words at the prompt, and be transferred to someone that could offer the discounts.

It worked the first call for me, and was offered $10 off for 6 months to not cancel this year. Last year I was offered $5 off for 6 months, I said no, and the CSR then went to $10.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm planning to order EI for the first time this year and I can't wait! I had MLB.TV for half the season last year, and used to be able to see my team (SF) in SD on CSNBA, but I've never had all the game in HD with access to every other game as well. 

If I subscribe to Sports Pack as well, I can record the games on the RSN networks right?


----------



## vid53 (Jan 8, 2006)

I always get the DirecTv extra innings package and YES channel to watch all the New York Yankee games. My question is if i sign up for the MLB network will the Yankee games have play by play with Michal Kay and the boys? Will i be able to see locker room footage after each game?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

vid53 said:


> I always get the DirecTv extra innings package and YES channel to watch all the New York Yankee games. My question is if i sign up for the MLB network will the Yankee games have play by play with Michal Kay and the boys? Will i be able to see locker room footage after each game?


EI is game only. No pre or post game coverage. The mix channels usually shows up about 1/2 hour prior to the game so you may see some pregame coverage of some games on the mix channel


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

vid53 said:


> I always get the DirecTv extra innings package and YES channel to watch all the New York Yankee games. My question is if i sign up for the MLB network will the Yankee games have play by play with Michal Kay and the boys? Will i be able to see locker room footage after each game?


If you get the sports pack the RSN's are opened up for the games if you subscribe to EI. You should be able to see pre and post game coverage that way.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Devo1237 said:


> I'm planning to order EI for the first time this year and I can't wait! I had MLB.TV for half the season last year, and used to be able to see my team (SF) in SD on CSNBA, but I've never had all the game in HD with access to every other game as well.
> 
> If I subscribe to Sports Pack as well, I can record the games on the RSN networks right?





hallrk said:


> If you get the sports pack the RSN's are opened up for the games if you subscribe to EI. You should be able to see pre and post game coverage that way.


I have been getting the postgame on YES for a few years since I have both MLB EI and the Sports Pack that gives me access to YES outside of MLB EI. This also makes it easier to schedule games on my DVR since they are almost always on YES. Exceptions are when the Yankees play the Rangers since the Rangers are my local market and I have to watch the Rangers feed.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Just subscribed to MLB.TV for the 2011 season. Went back and watched some games from last year and the PQ on the computer is pretty good. I installed NexDef and used that instead of using Flash and the PQ on NexDef is better.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/download.jsp


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I just went and watched some of last years games on my PS3. The PQ is pretty damn good. Currently watching Halladay's no hitter during the NLDS


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

When I took the picture the image on the screen was switching from what you see to close up of Halladay's face (which is why you see the ghost image of Halladay overlaying the original image). The PQ is even better when it is not a combination of two images.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm being paid like $95 to proctor the ACT tomorrow. That alone will almost cover MLB TV. I need to make my mind up.........I'd love to watch some archived games of the next month with that package.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> I just went and watched some of last years games on my PS3. The PQ is pretty damn good. Currently watching Halladay's no hitter during the NLDS


How close is it to HD on DTV? Could you give an opinion?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> How close is it to HD on DTV? Could you give an opinion?


On a 42 inch TV on my PS3, it is HD. DirecTV IS better, but not that much better. The main difference in PQ occurs when the camera moves fast. When the camera pans around, you get some pixelation and motion blur. The PQ on still images are just as good with just a slight edge to DirecTV.

With that said, a larger TV may show an even bigger difference

As far as the computer goes, once I downloaded NexDef, that improved the PQ greatly. On a 19 inch monitor, the PQ is pretty damn good. Not as good as DireTV2PC, but just as good as most other high bandwidth streaming


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> On a 42 inch TV on my PS3, it is HD. DirecTV IS better, but not that much better. The main difference in PQ occurs when the camera moves fast. When the camera pans around, you get some pixelation and motion blur. The PQ on still images are just as good with just a slight edge to DirecTV.
> 
> With that said, a larger TV may show an even bigger difference
> 
> As far as the computer goes, once I downloaded NexDef, that improved the PQ greatly. On a 19 inch monitor, the PQ is pretty damn good. Not as good as DireTV2PC, but just as good as most other high bandwidth streaming


Ok thanks. I have a very high speed connection, and a 42" TV with a PS3. Sounds like I may save some cash this year.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Ok thanks. I have a very high speed connection, and a 42" TV with a PS3. Sounds like I may save some cash this year.


There were some archived games where the PQ looks like crap. I think the original game was wide screen SD and not true HD or they simply did not save the HD feed. That is the only way I can explain why some look good and others look like crap


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

To get a consistent clear picture with no interruptions on your PS3, set up a DMZ and static IP. I kept getting firewall disruptions and this seemed to help a lot

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

I d/l'd the MLB TV app for the PS3 today, hoping I could see a demo of the picture quality, but no such luck. You have to subscribe before you can get any video at all.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> I d/l'd the MLB TV app for the PS3 today, hoping I could see a demo of the picture quality, but no such luck. You have to subscribe before you can get any video at all.


You do get a sense of the UI.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> You do get a sense of the UI.


There's a trial period, right? I'd like to test it's current improvements.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

ok, should I do basically 210 for mlb ei or 119 on mlb.tv having comcast high speed my bandwidth is really fast. I've watched games in HD on the big screen and looks fine.

Obiviously MLB on D would be best but 210? i guessed 200 but they toped me by 9.94.

I wonder what it will be 4 years from now probably 300.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are a couple of camera shots of my TV showing MLB.TV through my PS3. Anyone else want to claim the PQ stinks?
























Keep in mind, I am standing directly in front of the TV so every single flaw is going to be seen, it is just as bad on satellite. Also, taking a picture on a camera of a TV will not get you the best image. And when player are moving on TV you will get blur on a camera shot of it, regardless of what you are watching and the source. To get an idea of the crispness, look at the logos which do not move


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

looks wonderful as i believed it would.. i think i'm going to go with mlb.tv this season....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Here are a couple of camera shots of my TV showing MLB.TV through my PS3. Anyone else want to claim the PQ stinks?
> 
> ......
> 
> Keep in mind, I am standing directly in front of the TV so every single flaw is going to be seen, it is just as bad on satellite. Also, taking a picture on a camera of a TV will not get you the best image. And when player are moving on TV you will get blur on a camera shot of it, regardless of what you are watching and the source. To get an idea of the crispness, look at the logos which do not move


Non action photos don't shot how streams become blocky. Your first pic is during slow motion (XMO) and you can see the macroblocking on the dirt.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Non action photos don't shot how streams become blocky. Your first pic is during slow motion (XMO) and you can see the macroblocking on the dirt.


Look at a video stream if you don't believe me: 




The slow motion was done by the network, not by me or the PS3.

Most of what you see is from the camera, not from the feed.

Trust me when I say the same exact thing happens with live sport via satellite. I will find a live event via satellite and take a picture for comparison.

Seriously, what in the heck does it take to get people to believe the truth? Most of those criticizing have yet to actually see anything for themselves

Besides, you cannot capture moving TV images on a still camera of any program through any device as it will show multiple frames.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

For comparison purposes I just took some photos of MLBNet on DirecTV from the same TV. I could not do still images because they are showing a highlight show so everything is in constant motion. 

As you can see, you still get blur with movement from satellite when you try to capture it on a camera. This is just a given

The last two images are slow motion images with the slow motion done by MLBNet, just as with the slow motion from the network shown on my PS3. Guess what? Yes the same appearance of Macroblocking.

Can you still say that the PQ is that much worse? In fact, the still images from the PS3 look better than the still images from satellite.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are some motion and stills from MLB.TV through the PS3. The last two were of Victorino sliding into home shown in slow motion. 

The only two stills are the third and forth attachment. I put up the MLB logo from the PS3 UI to compare the game with the HD logo


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> ...
> 
> Can you still say that the PQ is that much worse? In fact, the still images from the PS3 look better than the still images from satellite.


Your pics of MLBN are all action of outfielders going deep for catches, as opposed to the ones from before of guys standing there. Here's a screen capture I just did of the web version. It's TBS's ALCS game 1, which was top notch on TV. On the net with the highest quality & Nexdef install, you can see how messy it looks. The PS3 version looked almost as bad.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Your pics of MLBN are all action of outfielders going deep for catches, as opposed to the ones from before of guys standing there. Here's a screen capture I just did of the web version. It's TBS's ALCS game 1, which was top notch on TV. On the net with the highest quality & Nexdef install, you can see how messy it looks. The PS3 version looked almost as bad.


Not the ones I just posted above this post. Those are from my PS3 in fast motion

You got the screen capture from the computer. I get the same on a PC as well. I do not get that on my PS3, that is what I am trying to get across. The Picture on the PS3 is far better than any other device, including a computer


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Here are some motion and stills from MLB.TV through the PS3. *The last two were of Victorino sliding into home at a fast pace.* PQ with this fast motion seems better than the fast motion PQ off the satellite images I captured.
> 
> ...


You can't be serious????? I just went to that point in the game (Botton 1st game 1)...Those 2 were the slow motion replays! No need for lying.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Slow motion on PS3:










The best image I capture of fast motion on MLBNet:


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> You can't be serious????? I just went to that point in the game (Botton 1st game 1)...Those 2 were the slow motion replays! No need for lying.


You are correct. I was so busy snapping photos that I was not paying attention. Let me do the same thing with the original fast moving shot.

ETA: It was an honest mistake, I was not lying so there is no need accuse me of lying. I am not trying to mislead. I want people to get the best and most accurate info so they can decide what is best for them based on this information. I have no stake in either product so I do not care if someone chooses EI, MLB.TV, both, or neither


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Look at a video stream if you don't believe me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> You are correct. I was so busy snapping photos that I was not paying attention. Let me do the same thing with the original fast moving shot


No need. Thank you for admitting to the error. You're a good guy, DK. For the record, I never said MLB.tv wasn't worth it...It's just anyone without a PS3 will be very disappointed in PQ. It's versatility makes MLB.tv very worthy for many viewers.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Just so others can get an idea here is an actual fast motion shot. You can tell because of the motion blur as the camera's shutter is opened for more than one image frame on the TV. As you can see, there is no blocking, just blur. But the live fast motion shots from MLBNet has blur as well.

I do have to say, I watched the same game on my PC through NexDef and I even moved the little control all the way over to the highest quality HD (all the way to the right) and there was a lot of blocking and buffering. It could have just been a bad connection at the time. But, my PS3 picture is much better than the PC picture


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> No need. Thank you for admitting to the error. You're a good guy, DK. For the record, I never said MLB.tv wasn't worth it...It's just anyone without a PS3 will be very disappointed in PQ. It's versatility makes MLB.tv very worthy for many viewers.


Thanks. I appreciate it. I also know that you too are trying to give people the most honest and accurate assessment based on your experience. Hopefully people take both of our assessments, along with others, and make the best decision for themselves


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Does MLB.TV offer a demo or trial to see how ones PS3/internet combination looks before having to shell out the $$$ ??


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Does MLB.TV offer a demo or trial to see how ones PS3/internet combination looks before having to shell out the $$$ ??


I don't think so. That would be the best option because everyone's internet, setup, ex is different. So everyone's experience will be different


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Just to show you that you get the same blur on satellite when you take a picture of fast motion on TV with a still camera, here are a couple pics of a basketball game.

BTW, I cannot post any more attachments as my attachment allotment has reached it limit and I cannot delete the old ones


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Just to show you that you get the same blur on satellite when you take a picture of fast motion on TV with a still camera, here are a couple pics of a basketball game.
> 
> BTW, I cannot post any more attachments as my attachment allotment has reached it limit and I cannot delete the old ones


I never contested blur...I was noting the blocking, which occurs due to compression of video.

I tried my MLB.tv App on my Samsung and that was a messy debacle. :lol:


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I never contested blur...I was noting the blocking, which occurs due to compression of video.


I know. I was just pointing it out for others who may think that the blur has something to do with streaming, when in reality it has to do with my camera taking a still image of more than one frame at a time.


> I tried my MLB.tv App on my Samsung and that was a messy debacle. :lol:


I can imagine. Even on my small phone screen which uses very little bandwidth, through 3G I get constant blocking, blur, and pixelation


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> ...
> 
> I can imagine. Even on my small phone screen which uses very little bandwidth, through 3G I get constant blocking, blur, and pixelation


This was on my Samsung plasma. A cell would've looked better. :lol:


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Does MLB.TV offer a demo or trial to see how ones PS3/internet combination looks before having to shell out the $$$ ??


would their be a chance to try it out during spring training. Doesn't mlb usually have a free mlb.tv game?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

which service would u get 

mlb.tv is 100 mlb.tv premium is 120 so basically 20 bucks different.

the premium offers 3 more features choice of home / away broadcast DVR controls, and multipicture.

what would u guys choose.

do the phillies make CSN philly available to MLB EI or mlb.tv during the games? i mean do you have the option of watching the phils broadcast or must you watch the opposing teams.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

la24philly said:


> which service would u get
> 
> mlb.tv is 100 mlb.tv premium is 120 so basically 20 bucks different.
> 
> ...


I got the premium, even though I will not be using most of those features. I just figured it wasn't that much more for the ability to choose which broadcast feed I want to view


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

la24philly said:


> would their be a chance to try it out during spring training. Doesn't mlb usually have a free mlb.tv game?


They do run some free trials, not sure when they are. They also have a month to month subscription. That's what I did last year to try it out. Keep in mind, if you do the month to month, it's auto renew so you need to call and cancel.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

im all set i made my mind, i just shelled out 120.00 its all paid for the year.

i even got it hooked up to ps3


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

la24philly said:


> im all set i made my mind, i just shelled out 120.00 its all paid for the year.
> 
> i even got it hooked up to ps3


Go through the calender and check out some of last year's games. See how good of a picture you get. If you get a lot of blocking and freezing, you may need to dedicate more bandwidth to your PS3.

When I first hooked mine up a few games I watched were blurry. Once I set a static IP for my PS3 and set up a DMZ, then my picture improved greatly, even fast motion (look at some of my images I posted)


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

games came in good i really didnt see a problem. I tried it on ps3 and home desktop.

I did a bandwidth check. I currently have comcast high speed

download speed 12.52 mbps upload speed 3.29 mbps

I'm getting verizon FIOS next week


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

As mentioned above, since you can go monthly with MLB.TV, someone could cancel if they weren't happy. However, last year Roku didn't have things working until May!

I signed up for the winter package that MLB has that gives me spring training coverage. I don't know whether Roku will have availability for this or not.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You can try a 5 day trial that you're charged for and then reimbursed the $119. I did it this weekend to try the PC version & on my Samsung TV.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You can try a 5 day trial that you're charged for and then reimbursed the $119. I did it this weekend to try the PC version & on my Samsung TV.


That is a good idea. How good are they are refunds? I have had nightmares with customer service with MLB.com.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> That is a good idea. How good are they are refunds? I have had nightmares with customer service with MLB.com.


You can now cancel online under your mlb.com profile-account...it was easy. I then received my conformation email noting the credit should appear in 5-7 days.


----------



## greenrun99 (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone get any ideas on the deals they are going to offer for EI? I know the $10 a month is around, but I was looking more for the package deals anyone got offered that yet? Might have to wait more into March maybe..


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

they might be something especially wants the spring games start


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

greenrun99 said:


> anyone get any ideas on the deals they are going to offer for EI? I know the $10 a month is around, but I was looking more for the package deals anyone got offered that yet? Might have to wait more into March maybe..


Have they offered these deals in the past? I called today and was offered the $10 per month discount, effectively taking $60 off the price. Told them that I would have to think about it. I an hoping to hold out and get closer to 1/2 off, but if not I guess I will have to settle for $60 off.


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

I called last night and got $10 off for six months. A very nice savings, IMO! I took someone's elses from this forum (Thank You!) advice when I called in. When it asked me what I wanted to I said "Cancel MLB". It sent me straight to someone, sounded like a nice young girl, and I told her that I just couldn't afford it this year at that price. After moment or two silence she said I can give you $10 off for six months,how does that sound? I said "Great I'll take it".
So you may want to follow what I and some others have done to get a better price. No guarantee but its worth a shot.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

davidatl14 said:


> DodgerKing said:
> 
> 
> > Look at a video stream if you don't believe me:
> ...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW, I called to cancel yesterday. The lack of Phillies games and the cost were the reasons.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, I called to cancel yesterday. The lack of Phillies games and the cost were the reasons.


The lack of Phillies Games? Is this something new?

Last year, with the exception of a few Sunday afternoons in September, DirecTV's EI included damn near every home and away Phillies feed. I ended up with severe image retention on my plasma from watching CSN Philly so much. I hope nothing has changed.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

Jaspear said:


> The lack of Phillies Games? Is this something new?
> 
> Last year, with the exception of a few Sunday afternoons in September, DirecTV's EI included damn near every home and away Phillies feed. I ended up with severe image retention on my plasma from watching CSN Philly so much. I hope nothing has changed.


I am guessing that since he is in Pennsylvania all of the Phillies games are blacked out for him.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep - I'm 45 miles from downtown, and we have no access to Phillies games on EI.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

45 minutes lol not on that dam 76 more like 2 hrs


----------



## Koby (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks to this thread, I called and got the $10 off deal. I did the "Cancel MLB" voice-prompt trick and must have spoken to the same girl as the previous poster did. All-in-all I was off the phone in less than 5 minutes. 

For me, MLB.TV would have been a last resort, the ability to watch on multiple tvs, record, and crutially watch on a ~30 min. delay is essential to how I watch baseball. Unless I'm mistaken, with MLB.TV you either watch live, or you watch a replay, no in between. That doesn't work for me, I often will skim through games rather than watch every pitch.


----------



## the future is now (Jun 10, 2010)

i'm a San Francisco Giants fan living in the Los Angeles area (very, very happy with the World Championship). Anyways, was looking to see how many pre-season games i will be able to see. it looks like most will be carried on the MLB Network this year. i think that will go for most teams, so starting next month look to MLB Network for pre-season games.

thanks for the $10 off per month tip


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

below are the games scheduled for MLB network.





Feb. 26 1:00 p.m. Philadelphia Phillies New York Yankees 
Sat., Feb. 26 11:00 p.m. (s)* Colorado Rockies Arizona D-backs 
Sun., Feb. 27 3:00 p.m. L.A. Angels of Anaheim Los Angeles Dodgers 
Sun., Feb. 27 8:00 p.m. (s) New York Yankees Philadelphia Phillies 
Mon., Feb. 28 3:00 p.m. Chicago White Sox Los Angeles Dodgers 
Mon., Feb. 28 9:30 p.m. (s) Washington Nationals New York Mets 
Tues., Mar. 1 3:00 p.m. Cincinnati Reds (ss)** L.A. Angels of Anaheim 
Tues., Mar. 1 8:00 p.m. (s) Detroit Tigers (ss) Philadelphia Phillies 
Wed., Mar. 2 1 p.m. Houston Astros (ss) New York Yankees 
Wed., Mar. 2 9:00 p.m. (s) Kansas City Royals Los Angeles Dodgers 
Thurs., Mar. 3 4:00 p.m. (s) St. Louis Cardinals (ss) New York Mets 
Thurs., Mar. 3 9:00 p.m. (s) Kansas City Royals L.A. Angels of Anaheim 
Fri., Mar. 4 3:00 p.m. Chicago White Sox L.A. Angels of Anaheim 
Fri., Mar. 4 7:00 p.m. Boston Red Sox New York Yankees 
Sat., Mar. 5 5:00 p.m. Florida Marlins Boston Red Sox (ss) 
Sun., Mar. 6 1:00 p.m. Atlanta Braves Washington Nationals 
Sun., Mar. 6 7:00 p.m. (s) Arizona D-backs L.A. Angels of Anaheim 
Sun., Mar. 6 11:00 p.m. (s) Toronto Blue Jays Pittsburgh Pirates 
Mon., Mar. 7 1:00 p.m. Detroit Tigers New York Mets 
Mon., Mar. 7 9:30 p.m. (s) Milwaukee Brewers Cincinnati Reds 
Tues., Mar. 8 3:00 p.m. Arizona D-backs Cleveland Indians 
Tues., Mar. 8 7:00 p.m. (s) New York Yankees Atlanta Braves 
Tues., Mar. 8 11:00 p.m. (s) Texas Rangers L.A. Angels of Anaheim 
Wed., Mar. 9 3:00 p.m. Seattle Mariners Los Angeles Dodgers 
Wed., Mar. 9 7:00 p.m. Baltimore Orioles (ss) Boston Red Sox 
Wed., Mar. 9 11:00 p.m. (s) Houston Astros New York Mets 
Thurs., Mar. 10 1:00 p.m. Boston Red Sox Tampa Bay Rays 
Thurs., Mar. 10 7:00 p.m. Baltimore Orioles Pittsburgh Pirates 
Thurs., Mar. 10 11:00 p.m. (s) San Diego Padres Los Angeles Dodgers 
Fri., Mar. 11 3:00 p.m. Chicago Cubs Chicago White Sox 
Fri., Mar. 11 9:00 p.m. San Francisco Giants San Diego Padres 
Sat., Mar. 12 1:00 p.m. Florida Marlins Boston Red Sox 
Sat., Mar. 12 7:00 p.m. (s) New York Yankees Washington Nationals 
Sat., Mar. 12 11:00 p.m. (s) L.A. Dodgers (ss) San Francisco Giants 
Sun., Mar. 13 1:00 p.m. Tampa Bay Rays Toronto Blue Jays 
Sun., Mar. 13 5:00 p.m. (s) Colorado Rockies Oakland Athletics 
Sun., Mar. 13 9:00 p.m. (s) San Francisco Giants Texas Rangers 
Mon., Mar. 14 1:00 p.m. Florida Marlins Minnesota Twins 
Mon., Mar. 14 4:00 p.m. Oakland Athletics Cleveland Indians 
Mon., Mar. 14 10:30 p.m. (s) San Diego Padres Chicago White Sox 
Tues., Mar. 15 1:00 p.m. Houston Astros Baltimore Orioles 
Tues., Mar. 15 4:00 p.m. Texas Rangers Los Angeles Dodgers 
Tues., Mar. 15 10:00 p.m. (s) Milwaukee Brewers Cleveland Indians 
Wed., Mar. 16 4:00 p.m. San Francisco Giants Chicago White Sox 
Wed., Mar. 16 9:00 p.m. Colorado Rockies Texas Rangers 
Thurs., Mar. 17 1:00 p.m. Florida Marlins St. Louis Cardinals 
Thurs., Mar. 17 6:00 p.m. Washington Nationals Atlanta Braves 
Thurs., Mar. 17 10:00 p.m. Texas Rangers San Diego Padres 
Fri., Mar. 18 1:00 p.m. Atlanta Braves New York Mets 
Fri., Mar. 18 4:00 p.m. Arizona D-backs Seattle Mariners 
Fri., Mar. 18 10:00 p.m. Texas Rangers Cleveland Indians (ss) 
Sat., Mar. 19 1:00 p.m. Philadelphia Phillies Baltimore Orioles 
Sat., Mar. 19 5:00 p.m. (s) Milwaukee Brewers Los Angeles Dodgers 
Sat., Mar. 19 9:00 p.m. (s) Toronto Blue Jays New York Yankees 
Sun., Mar. 20 1:00 p.m. St. Louis Cardinals Boston Red Sox 
Sun., Mar. 20 5:00 p.m. (s) New York Yankees Philadelphia Phillies 
Sun., Mar. 20 11:00 p.m. (s) Detroit Tigers Washington Nationals 
Mon., Mar. 21 4:00 p.m. Chicago Cubs L.A. Angels of Anaheim 
Mon., Mar. 21 10:30 p.m. (s) New York Yankees Tampa Bay Rays 
Tues., Mar. 22 4:00 p.m. Chicago Cubs Los Angeles Dodgers 
Tues., Mar. 22 9:00 p.m. (s) New York Mets Detroit Tigers 
Wed., Mar. 23 4:00 p.m. (s) Philadelphia Phillies Tampa Bay Rays 
Wed., Mar. 23 7:00 p.m. Toronto Blue Jays New York Yankees 
Wed., Mar. 23 12:00 a.m. (s) San Francisco Giants L.A. Angels of Anaheim 
Thurs., Mar. 24 1:00 p.m. St. Louis Cardinals New York Mets 
Thurs., Mar. 24 8:00 p.m. (s) Washington Nationals Detroit Tigers 
Thurs., Mar. 24 11:00 p.m. (s) Colorado Rockies Los Angeles Dodgers 
Fri., Mar. 25 4:00 p.m. Seattle Mariners (ss) Chicago Cubs 
Fri., Mar. 25 9:00 p.m. San Francisco Giants Kansas City Royals 
Sat., Mar. 26 1:00 p.m. Toronto Blue Jays Philadelphia Phillies (ss) 
Sat., Mar. 26 7:00 p.m. Minnesota Twins Boston Red Sox 
Sat., Mar. 26 11:00 p.m. (s) Cincinnati Reds San Francisco Giants (ss) 
Sun., Mar. 27 1:00 p.m. Philadelphia Phillies Atlanta Braves 
Sun., Mar. 27 5:00 p.m. (s) Texas Rangers Seattle Mariners 
Sun., Mar. 27 11:00 p.m. (s) Detroit Tigers Houston Astros 
Mon., Mar. 28 1:00 p.m. Pittsburgh Pirates Minnesota Twins 
Mon., Mar. 28 4:00 p.m. Cincinnati Reds Chicago White Sox 
Mon., Mar. 28 10:30 p.m. (s) Oakland Athletics San Francisco Giants 
Tues., Mar. 29 7:00 p.m. Minnesota Twins Atlanta Braves 
Tues., Mar. 29 11:00 p.m. (s) Seattle Mariners Colorado Rockies 
Wed., Mar. 30 12:00 p.m. Florida Marlins New York Mets 
Wed., Mar. 30 3:00 p.m. (s) Minnesota Twins Atlanta Braves 
Wed., Mar. 30 8:00 p.m. Boston Red Sox Houston Astros 
*(s) denotes delay **(s) is split squad ***All times subject to change


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Looks like Roku is not offering the spring training games. It still only shows 2010 post season. I get MLB through my Samsung Blu-Ray and it shows current games (although I couldn't get any to actually start, even though there are two live games right now...)


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

So far, the only device that seems to be showing spring training games is my Samsung Blu-Ray player. Neither Roku or PS3 are showing them.



jwt0001 said:


> Looks like Roku is not offering the spring training games. It still only shows 2010 post season. I get MLB through my Samsung Blu-Ray and it shows current games (although I couldn't get any to actually start, even though there are two live games right now...)


----------



## kenkraly2004 (Mar 15, 2010)

Did anyone notice that channel 651-1 HD was added for the atlanta braves alternate channel? We may finally get the peachtree tv games in HD outside of atlanta.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

hallrk said:


> If you get the sports pack the RSN's are opened up for the games if you subscribe to EI. You should be able to see pre and post game coverage that way.


Is this true? If I subscribe to EI, I can record all the Red Sox games that are broadcast with my DVR on NESN and get that feed without having to figure out which one of the broadcasts in the EI range are the game that day?

Which would be AWESOME news....


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

dravenstone said:


> Is this true? If I subscribe to EI, I can record all the Red Sox games that are broadcast with my DVR on NESN and get that feed without having to figure out which one of the broadcasts in the EI range are the game that day?
> 
> Which would be AWESOME news....


It is true. I, as a Phillies fan, don't have that luxury, but you do.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

dravenstone said:


> Is this true? If I subscribe to EI, I can record all the Red Sox games that are broadcast with my DVR on NESN and get that feed without having to figure out which one of the broadcasts in the EI range are the game that day?
> 
> Which would be AWESOME news....


Confirming Jaspear's post......TRUE


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Jaspear said:


> It is true. I, as a Phillies fan, don't have that luxury, but you do.





bixler said:


> Confirming Jaspear's post......TRUE


That's pretty great news (as a huge fan of the NESN booth, I'm pretty jazzed)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Just found out that the latest Apple TV update issued today added MLB TV to its offerings! This is only for the second version of Apple TV. I'm about to update the Apple TV and check it out.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Watching hou/mets and it looks pretty good for non-hd.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

jwt0001 said:


> Just found out that the latest Apple TV update issued today added MLB TV to its offerings! This is only for the second version of Apple TV. I'm about to update the Apple TV and check it out.


Yup, this is a bit of a game changer for me now... I have a decision to make after all!


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Had issues with pixelation and freezes. I will continue to check it as we get closer to the end of the month. I haven't cancelled EI yet or paid for MLB.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh man, Apple TV for Mlb.tv is very tempting. I'd like to know how the HD looks though before I buy.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

indemand taking orders for mlb ei today 179.00 for season or 4 x 44.75 this is the early bird.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Called in to cancel and they asked why. I told them I was going to try out over the internet this year and he didn't offer me anything... just cancelled it. Very helpful dude though.

Signed up with mlb.tv and checked it out on Apple TV, My PC, my Macbook Air and my iPhone 4 (the paid MLB App) and all looking good so far. I think I'm goona be happy even if the pic quality isn't the best it can be since I'm in market for the Yankees anyway I'll always get them on DIRECTV with YES-HD.


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

la24philly said:


> indemand taking orders for mlb ei today 179.00 for season or 4 x 44.75 this is the early bird.


Whats "Indemand" ?? is it part of directv ?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

jays1fan said:


> Whats "Indemand" ?? is it part of directv ?


MLB's version of EI. Cable companies usually carry the InDemand broadcast for their MLB premium package. DirecTVs EI is somewhat unique as they just remap the feeds on their own RSN feed to the EI channels. This is why you can watch the games on both the EI channels and the corresponding RSN and why they can give you both feeds of just about every game in HD. Cable companies cannot do this as RSN broadcast are strictly local and not carried nationally. They use InDemand to broadcast the out of market games.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> MLB's version of EI. Cable companies usually carry the InDemand broadcast for their MLB premium package. DirecTVs EI is somewhat unique as they just remap the feeds on their own RSN feed to the EI channels. This is why you can watch the games on both the EI channels and the corresponding RSN and why they can give you both feeds of just about every game in HD. Cable companies cannot do this as RSN broadcast are strictly local and not carried nationally. They use InDemand to broadcast the out of market games.


they used to be viewer choice.

In Canada the cable system feed in the NBA, NHL, MLB games on there own and have more HD then InDemand.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

The cable company version of MLBEI is a joke, typically it's 4, at most 6, games per day and you have no choice of selection, what ever they decide to air is what you get. Dish Network doesn't have MLBEI. 

The only option to DIRECTV's MLBEI, which has all the games, is the MLB.TV version, which given the cost difference is a very attractive choice.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Indemand also has minimal HD (or did in the past$.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

keenan said:


> The cable company version of MLBEI is a joke, typically it's 4, at most 6, games per day and you have no choice of selection, what ever they decide to air is what you get. Dish Network doesn't have MLBEI.
> 
> The only option to DIRECTV's MLBEI, which has all the games, is the MLB.TV version, which given the cost difference is a very attractive choice.


also NHL CI uses the same channels so MLB gets pushed back to make way for the NHL playoffs.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

some areas finally got 4 indemand hd channels, i heard comcast and other cable provdiers are freeing up space to offer more HD sports package channels.

but your right, D version is the best but until CSN philly is on D its not an option.

but yea the mlb on indemand basically you get the rest of the nhl CI games for free.

or if someone has NHL CI they will get free mlb ei until june when the nhl codes are deleted.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Watching through Apple TV right now. Yankees game is in HD and I am very impressed with the picture!


----------



## abcward (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive had MLB EI for 5 years now. I called today making noise about switching to mlb.tv and received $10 off per month. Not as much as some others have gotten, but better than nothing.


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

I have had Directv since 2000 , but never EI. But I tired the "Cancel" route everyone has used to get the $10 off ... but they said they couldnt do it for me. Maybe because I have never had it before. But after a few minutes on the phone and getting to a Supervisor , I at least got them to make the 1st of the 6 , $34.99 payments. So I am happy.
Even though I dont have HD Service or HD TV for that matter , I am sure I will be happier with EI than taking the chance on MLB.TV on the internet when my AT&T high speed doesnt deliver the "High" speed at nights.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Called to cancel. They tried to convince me that it was worth it, but didn't offer me any deals so I just went ahead and canceled.


----------



## abcward (Jun 8, 2010)

jays1fan said:


> But after a few minutes on the phone and getting to a Supervisor , I at least got them to make the 1st of the 6 , $34.99 payments. So I am happy.


Thats one tip that everyone should know: I never talk to first level CSRs. Every time I call, I get connected with Retention. That way I speak with the people who understand the value of giving discounts to keep customers. Many first level CSRs dont understand this.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

As I said in another thread, I havent called yet only because I think Im maxed out on credits. Ill give it a shot in the next couple of days but I always call Retention whenever I have an issue.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

How do we get retention?


----------



## TribeFanInNE (Jun 20, 2008)

willis3 said:


> How do we get retention?


Say something like "cancel MLB Extra Innings" at the prompt.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

No luck for me.. girl told me to feel free to explore other options for MLB games.
I have had D for over 6 years. Never been late with a payment.. MLB package for 6 years.. My bill with MLB is now over $150 a month.. explore other options ticks me off


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> Called to cancel. They tried to convince me that it was worth it, but didn't offer me any deals so I just went ahead and canceled.


Same here. As I wrote in the other thread I had to pay something like $93 for the entire season a year ago (if paid in full) when I went to cancel. This year they barely offered me a thing, so I canceled as well. Not worth the $ for me anymore.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

I wonder why they are giving discounts as much as in the pasts? Is it just simply economics?


----------



## jays1fan (Feb 2, 2011)

I know this is a little off topic , but was wondering with all the baseball fans here , do any of you guys collect "Game Used" Baseball Memorabilia. Always nice to find other collectors like myself. I collect Blue Jays Game Used Memorabilia. Feel free to check out my web site at www.jays1fan.com and if you know of any other cool sites for baseball memorabilia , let me know.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm on the fence as to if I'm going to keep MLB EI this year or not. On the one hand, I could probably pay for it pretty easily, and I like having the option of watching whatever game I want.

On the other hand, last year I found myself watching mostly just the Twins every night, and occasionally a late night west coast broadcast. I found I often went several days without watching a game without even trying.

One thing thats nice about NHL games is they compress well once theyre DVR'd. I can sit down and watch a whole NHL game generally in about 90 minutes by skipping commercials and intermission breaks. With baseball not so much. Skipping commercials gets me a half hour saved over watching it live, without taking any extra innings into account. And there were a few rare times last year where the usual hour and a half buffer I give games wasnt enough because the game went really, really long.

So the issue for me is am I going to use this? Of course I want to see games that affect my Twins playoff hopes, but the issue is how do I effectively cram 2-3 games a night into my viewing schedule without wearing out my couch cushions?

Someone sell me on this, cause I want to keep it, but I need to justify it to myself.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Avder said:


> I'm on the fence as to if I'm going to keep MLB EI this year or not. On the one hand, I could probably pay for it pretty easily, and I like having the option of watching whatever game I want.
> 
> On the other hand, last year I found myself watching mostly just the Twins every night, and occasionally a late night west coast broadcast. I found I often went several days without watching a game without even trying.
> 
> ...


I find that for about 1/2 of the pitchers, the 30 second skip button works well to zoom through the dead time in between pitches. But you get some fast workers that you can't do that with.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

willis3 said:


> No luck for me.. girl told me to feel free to explore other options for MLB games.
> I have had D for over 6 years. Never been late with a payment.. MLB package for 6 years.. My bill with MLB is now over $150 a month.. explore other options ticks me off


when they said that you should have said ok then I want to cancel D all together. and also say, that I been with D for 6 years ontime over 150 a month and you dont want to give a loyal customer a break when other D custoemrs are getting D go F yourself

so say something like that to the next person you speak on the phone with or ask for a supervisor or manager you might beable to break the ice.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

la24philly said:


> when they said that you should have said ok then I want to cancel D all together. and also say, that I been with D for 6 years ontime over 150 a month and you dont want to give a loyal customer a break when other D custoemrs are getting D go F yourself
> 
> so say something like that to the next person you speak on the phone with or ask for a supervisor or manager you might beable to break the ice.


And when they do cancel them after being told go F themselves, then what? Don't threaten to cancel unless you're prepared to do so.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> And when they do cancel them after being told go F themselves, then what? Don't threaten to cancel unless you're prepared to do so.


+1


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i agree, but directv really doesnt want to loose customers with the NFL uncertany customers can have some leverage and be aggressive.


----------



## the future is now (Jun 10, 2010)

i called DirecTV and reworked my package, now only have Choice with free HD. they also gave me $10 off per month for keeping MLB Extra Innings. now paying $143.94 for the year with equals less than $1 per game.

World Series champion San Francisco Giants


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

I only activate my account during the baseball season, this time around I worked a deal to get MLBEI-HD, with Family package, plus HD-DVR, plus HD Access, plus the extra HD with HDNet Movies, etc for $64 per month. Comes to about $380 for the 6 months.


----------



## greenrun99 (Aug 31, 2010)

keenan said:


> I only activate my account during the baseball season, this time around I worked a deal to get MLBEI-HD, with Family package, plus HD-DVR, plus HD Access, plus the extra HD with HDNet Movies, etc for $64 per month. Comes to about $380 for the 6 months.


Take it you probably own all your equipment and so forth?


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

greenrun99 said:


> Take it you probably own all your equipment and so forth?


Yes, I've had the HR20-700 and the dish for years, but I don't "own" them, it's still DIRECTV equipment. I own an old HR10-250(TiVo) that they replaced with the HR20-700 for free. Still have the HR10-250, but don't use it. I think the dish may have cost $25 out of my pocket.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Just called and got $10 off my sports package for 6 months and $5 off my Choice Xtra programming package for 6 months.

So I'm paying $34.99 x 6 months for the baseball package less $15.00 x 6 months of credits = $119.94 total for the MLB package. (Regular price of $209.94)

Said 'cancel MLB package' at first voice prompt and then asked the CSR if I was eligble for any discounts with regards to the MLB package. She said none for that package but she could give me the $10 off Sports Package and $5 off Base Package discounts.

Less than 5 minutes to save $90.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

good job see you threaten to cancel the package last thing they want to due is loose a customer / by not making them happy.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Is there anyway to tell the HD DVR to record every game for a particular team?
I'm excited to get all the red sox games on NESN, but there doesn't seem to be a "smart search" that gets this done without getting a whole lot of over stuff too... Can you even limit a smart search to a channel? Was thinking red sox @ and @ red sox would get it done, but doesn't seem to be right...


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I dont think I ever seen a DVR reciever or tivo box that can record based off of a name or team. That should be an idea invention for future DVR's.

Draven i have a question to ask you. you got mlb EI right? if so next time the padres comeon let me know if you are getting the game. mlb.com has the phoenix az area in the padres tv market. So unless they are playing the dbacks, it will be blacked out according to mlb.tv


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

la24philly said:


> I dont think I ever seen a DVR reciever or tivo box that can record based off of a name or team. That should be an idea invention for future DVR's.
> 
> Draven i have a question to ask you. you got mlb EI right? if so next time the padres comeon let me know if you are getting the game. mlb.com has the phoenix az area in the padres tv market. So unless they are playing the dbacks, it will be blacked out according to mlb.tv


I was able to do it with tivo... I could do a sports --> baseball --> keyword Red SOX --> first run record all kind of thing and it would get me all the games. I very very occasionally got something that wasn't a live game but so very rarely I never noticed. Even with a boolean on the DTV DVR this seems like it's out because it just matches too much stuff and can't be limited to a single channel. With the case of tivo & cable, since you only got one crappy version of the game on EI (on Switched Digital Video that would screw up once a week and in standard def at that) it wasn't that big a deal on DTV there are like 6 or 8 different versions of the game at any one time.... HD/SD Home/Away on IE channels and then the same on sometimes two RSN's... anyway, maybe I'll just have to get in the routine of scheduling it out every week or something.

I'll try to remember to check on the padres, I'm not normally home until way after the games end but I'll give it a shot. Sounds completely wrong though, I'm in the Dback market for sure, not the the padres, that just makes no sense.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

its just weird, ill go on mlb site put in a phx zip code or avondale az zip code and it brings the teams that are in you home town.

and dbacks padres appear.

I thought maybe mlb made a mistake.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

Does anyone if there is a logical reason why the Oakland-Seattle game is not scheduled on EI for Sunday at 4:00 p.m. It is on neither the guide nor the DTV website EI schedule. I hope this Is not DTV making their first mistake on the weekend schedule. Maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

isnt csn california or root sports northwest doing the game


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

They are scheduled on the RSNs, snf I hope the game is in the clear, but sometimes that is not the case. I was just concerned that another blackout scenario has been found by MLB.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

well if you have mlb ei and the sports pack, they should be available on the sports pack withotu blackout with your subscription to mlb ei


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

Echoing what a few others said here, haven't been satisfied with MLBTV this spring. PQ is quite excellent but there is a kind of motion blur that bothers me a good bit. Unfortunately for some reason my auto renewal did not show up this year for Extra Innings (I had it last year) so I have no bargaining power. I did take a look at the linked video of PS3 and MLBTV and I didn't see motion blur.....wonder if it was because it was of recorded games vs. live streaming.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Ronmort said:


> Does anyone if there is a logical reason why the Oakland-Seattle game is not scheduled on EI for Sunday at 4:00 p.m. It is on neither the guide nor the DTV website EI schedule. I hope this Is not DTV making their first mistake on the weekend schedule. Maybe I'm missing something here.


As of this afternoon, the EI guide data didn't go post sunday at 2:00 pm EST, give it couple of days to fill.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> Is there anyway to tell the HD DVR to record every game for a particular team?
> I'm excited to get all the red sox games on NESN, but there doesn't seem to be a "smart search" that gets this done without getting a whole lot of over stuff too... Can you even limit a smart search to a channel? Was thinking red sox @ and @ red sox would get it done, but doesn't seem to be right...


If you do a smart search and key in AALL HDTV RED SOX CCHAN 628 then press the red button to do the keyword search and choose Show Types and then Events, it should catch only the Red Sox live games on NESN. If you do an autorecord, you can specify extra time to add to the end of the recording.

It seems like the Bruins and the Red Sox are both on NESN at the same time on Wednesday.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Comparing sources:

RoKu is better than Apple TV, but apple seems to be getting better the longer I watch it. Will check my samsung blu-ray shortly.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> Comparing sources:
> 
> RoKu is better than Apple TV, but apple seems to be getting better the longer I watch it. Will check my samsung blu-ray shortly.


Do you have a PS3 to try? I tried via my Samsung TV & it was atrocious.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Sanding blu-ray is good, although it kept pausing at first. Hasn't done it again over the last few minutes.

PS3 is next.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

DanoP said:


> Echoing what a few others said here, haven't been satisfied with MLBTV this spring. PQ is quite excellent but there is a kind of motion blur that bothers me a good bit. Unfortunately for some reason my auto renewal did not show up this year for Extra Innings (I had it last year) so I have no bargaining power. I did take a look at the linked video of PS3 and MLBTV and I didn't see motion blur.....wonder if it was because it was of recorded games vs. live streaming.


Definitely motion blur with mlb.tv. I have found it on all the devices I have tried. (laptop, roku, desktop) I notice it even on netflix on my xbox, but it is far less annoying on netflix than it is on mlb.tv.


----------



## CBMC (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone know why scoreguide isn't showing the mlb extra inning channels? Scoreguide is showing the rsn's, but they are blacked out. Have to go to the 700's channels and manually find the game I am looking for. I know the nhl games show both the rsn channel and the Center Ice channel.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

PS3 is probably the best other than d*. One strange thing: I am watching SD away feed and the picture isn't framed perfectly. I see some grey on the lower right corner and the right edge. I'm seeing it on other games, so it is likely an adjustment I have to make in the ps3.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Btw, all sources were with wireless networking.

I went back to Roku and I think it is much better than what I remember from last year. I don't think I will renew my DirecTV subscription.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting....looks like Fox Sports Nets are doing 16x9 on their SD broadcasts this year.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

I notice only one feed for tonight's Phillies/Astros game. Same for next Wednesday's Phillies/Mets game, but both feeds on Thursday. The first two are on TCN and CSN on Thursday. Did DirecTV carry the TCN games last year?


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Jaspear said:


> I notice only one feed for tonight's Phillies/Astros game. Same for next Wednesday's Phillies/Mets game, but both feeds on Thursday. The first two are on TCN and CSN on Thursday. Did DirecTV carry the TCN games last year?


 But yet we can get the Rogers sportsnet feed out of Toronto. (Which is great since I'm a Jays fan). Comcast is just greedy when it comes to sharing it's feeds.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Jaspear said:


> I notice only one feed for tonight's Phillies/Astros game. Same for next Wednesday's Phillies/Mets game, but both feeds on Thursday. The first two are on TCN and CSN on Thursday. Did DirecTV carry the TCN games last year?


No, only CSN Philly and My17.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys,

Has anyone been billed yet for MLB EI?

I have yet to see it show up on any of my statements and I am under the impression that if I subscribed the previous year that it would automatically renew, per their web site.

In my online account, under sports subscriptions, it shows MLB EI as an option to enable if I want to subscribe. Do I need to enable it or will it automatically renew without any action on my part?

I have been subscribing to MLB EI since 2004 and don't recall ever having to call or change any settings in my online account.

Not a really big deal, just thought I would check with you guys to see if anyone is seeing the charge on their bill.

Thanks


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

wideglide36 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone been billed yet for MLB EI?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've been charged for 1 month. I think you need to re-subscribe. Call in and see if you can get $10 off a month discount. You can also check Channel 115 on any of your receivers and it will either say subscribe or you are authorized. Then you will know if you are really getting it or just seeing it because of the free preview.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"bixler" said:


> Yes, I've been charged for 1 month. I think you need to re-subscribe. Call in and see if you can get $10 off a month discount. You can also check Channel 115 on any of your receivers and it will either say subscribe or you are authorized. Then you will know if you are really getting it or just seeing it because of the free preview.


Mine says authorized and I did nothing to reup.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Mine says authorized and I did nothing to reup.


 What does that have to do with how I answered the question? I said he could see if he was authorized or not on that channel. Since he hasn't been billed yet and it looks like he can subscribe online in his account I mentioned he probably need to re-subscribe. Not really sure what you were getting at in your statement.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"bixler" said:


> What does that have to do with how I answered the question? I said he could see if he was authorized or not on that channel. Since he hasn't been billed yet and it looks like he can subscribe online in his account I mentioned he probably need to re-subscribe. Not really sure what you were getting at in your statement.


Read your post again. You said you thought you had to resubscribe. I did not.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Read your post again. You said you thought you had to resubscribe. I did not.


I know I said I thought he needed to resubscribe. Wouldn't you also say that if he hasn't been charged yet and the enable function is currently available to him on his online account?? It seems to be they didn't auto renew his subscription since those two things are true. I mentioned the other way for him to check would be to tune to channel 115.

You said "Mine says authorized and I did nothing to reup." Not sure how that relates to what I mentioned UNLESS you have also not been billed yet AND the enable function is currently available on your online account.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello again,

I just tuned to channel 115 and it wanted me to buy MLB EI 2008 for $34.99.

2008? What's with that?

I guess I will go and enable it in my online account.

Why do they say it's an automatic renewal if it isn't?

Go figure..........................


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

wideglide36 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I just tuned to channel 115 and it wanted me to buy MLB EI 2008 for $34.99.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I noticed the date was strange also but I think it's just a fluke thing. Not sure why it didn't auto-renew, it really should have if you didn't ask them not to auto-renew it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"bixler" said:


> I know I said I thought he needed to resubscribe. Wouldn't you also say that if he hasn't been charged yet and the enable function is currently available to him on his online account?? It seems to be they didn't auto renew his subscription since those two things are true. I mentioned the other way for him to check would be to tune to channel 115.
> 
> You said "Mine says authorized and I did nothing to reup." Not sure how that relates to what I mentioned UNLESS you have also not been billed yet AND the enable function is currently available on your online account.


Why are you so worked up? I read it as the generic you but you meant it as specific you.

I don't get the angst.


----------



## royppl (Apr 3, 2011)

It actually the MLBTV feed. Not the various streaming products. According to MLBTV tech support I was quoted maximum bit rate for HD feeds a parsley 3mpbs/second. To put into perspective a standard dvd bit rate is 6-8mpbs/second. A sat or cable sport hd feed can vary from 16-19mpbs/second. Their streams are too compressed for quality PQ on a HDTV screen larger then 32". Tech support agreed with me and stated that the bit rate was developed for computer screens and small screens such as the I-pad and such. They stated they are working on increasing their bit rates. What do these low bit rates mean for real world vewieng-lots of compression artifacts such as tearing, macroblocking and blurring especially during fast motion and the last time I remember sports has a lot of motion. I would encourage everyone who is not satisfied with the HD quality to call MLBTV and ask for tier 2 tech support and complain. If enough people complain it will get ownernship's attention.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

la24philly said:


> its just weird, ill go on mlb site put in a phx zip code or avondale az zip code and it brings the teams that are in you home town.
> 
> and dbacks padres appear.
> 
> I thought maybe mlb made a mistake.


The Padres blackout area goes right into western portion of the Phoenix area. The Padres used to broadcast games in Phoenix before the Diamondbacks started up. The weird thing is the blackout area doesn't encompass the entire Phoenix area.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

adkinsjm said:


> The Padres blackout area goes right into western portion of the Phoenix area. The Padres used to broadcast games in Phoenix before the Diamondbacks started up. The weird thing is the blackout area doesn't encompass the entire Phoenix area.


oh ok so like west valley avondale will be blacked out but east on in PHX no padres blackouts.

ok great


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

ok what have we leanred from opening weekend.

phils off to a great start as expected. red sox got murdered in texas.

and the orioles and pirates are both over 500 OMG yes pirates over 500 for the first time in 18 years


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

la24philly said:


> ok what have we leanred from opening weekend.
> 
> phils off to a great start as expected. red sox got murdered in texas.
> 
> and the orioles and pirates are both over 500 OMG yes pirates over 500 for the first time in 18 years


Come on dude....give them Buccos some credit....they also started out 2-1 last year.....:hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

David Ortiz said:


> If you do a smart search and key in AALL HDTV RED SOX CCHAN 628 then press the red button to do the keyword search and choose Show Types and then Events, it should catch only the Red Sox live games on NESN. If you do an autorecord, you can specify extra time to add to the end of the recording.
> 
> It seems like the Bruins and the Red Sox are both on NESN at the same time on Wednesday.


Haven't checked this thread in a few days... Thank you for this! super helpful if it works, I'll test tonight.
I think I saw that Wednesday issue the other day and I saw the sox game on NESN alternate channel. Too bad their pitching is so awful...


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> Haven't checked this thread in a few days... Thank you for this! super helpful if it works, I'll test tonight.
> I think I saw that Wednesday issue the other day and I saw the sox game on NESN alternate channel. Too bad their pitching is so awful...


If you tag a 629 after the 628 so it looks like this:

AALL HDTV RED SOX CCHAN 628 629

then it should catch the games on 629-1. You might get some Pawtucket games with this as well. Hope it works for you.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

orioles v pirates world series preview lol or rematch fromt he 70s


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

David Ortiz said:


> If you tag a 629 after the 628 so it looks like this:
> 
> AALL HDTV RED SOX CCHAN 628 629
> 
> then it should catch the games on 629-1. You might get some Pawtucket games with this as well. Hope it works for you.


This works well, at least so far. I'm trying to figure syntax to have it filter out replays and only pick up live, looks like I can't chain event and live together, but the replays are pretty limited. I'll screw around more in a bit, but so far this looks good, thanks!


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

la24philly said:


> orioles v pirates world series preview lol or rematch fromt he 70s


We are Family...LMAO:lol:


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

dravenstone said:


> This works well, at least so far. I'm trying to figure syntax to have it filter out replays and only pick up live, looks like I can't chain event and live together, but the replays are pretty limited. I'll screw around more in a bit, but so far this looks good, thanks!


AALL TIGERS EVENTS LIVE HDTV CCHAN 663 665

You can use live to get rid of replays. I don't know if 663 664 would get 664-1 so when I set mine up I used 665 and have never gotten a recording off Chicago comcast net, always get the FSN Detroit.

Now just apply redsox logic/channels and you are good for the season. Also remember to set the add 3 hours for rain-dealy-proofing.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"bixler" said:


> We are Family...LMAO:lol:


Ugh. Old video of one team dressed in gold and the other in orange. Bleeding color vision.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Ugh. Old video of one team dressed in gold and the other in orange. Bleeding color vision.


Imagine that in 3D.....


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> This works well, at least so far. I'm trying to figure syntax to have it filter out replays and only pick up live, looks like I can't chain event and live together, but the replays are pretty limited. I'll screw around more in a bit, but so far this looks good, thanks!


Did you try setting my suggestion up (using show types, events) to autorecord and checking what the to do list actually schedules? If I click on the search results, replays do show up for each game, but with the auto record, only the actual live games are recording.


----------



## noahproblem (Aug 20, 2009)

bixler said:


> Imagine that in 3D.....


/me takes ice pick and stabs out his eyes with it.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

David Ortiz said:


> Did you try setting my suggestion up (using show types, events) to autorecord and checking what the to do list actually schedules? If I click on the search results, replays do show up for each game, but with the auto record, only the actual live games are recording.


Ah... I'll have to double check the todo list, it was in the results that I saw it. There is so much crap in my todo list it's hard to wade through, but I'll take a look tonight. I do have it set up exactly as you described by the way, thank you. I read the thread on using the advanced regular expression type stuff on a wish-list but hadn't come away with the impression I could do it. My tv watching life post tivo is getting remarkably better than I had anticipated.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"dravenstone" said:


> Ah... I'll have to double check the todo list, it was in the results that I saw it. There is so much crap in my todo list it's hard to wade through, but I'll take a look tonight. I do have it set up exactly as you described by the way, thank you. I read the thread on using the advanced regular expression type stuff on a wish-list but hadn't come away with the impression I could do it. My tv watching life post tivo is getting remarkably better than I had anticipated.


It might be easier to go to the guide to see what is recording. You can page right oleo see what is marked to record but even better is to highlight the channel number in the guide and hit INFO to get a channel listing. All items to record will be marked.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm. No SD4 or Phiilies broadcasts tonight.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

phillies on phl 17 hamels looks like crap tonight 6 runs and gives up 2 hits to the pitcher wtf is going on


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"la24philly" said:


> phillies on phl 17 hamels looks like crap tonight 6 runs and gives up 2 hits to the pitcher wtf is going on


We usually get games in 17. Tonight seems to be no non-rsn games on.

As for Hamels, it is an odd numbered year.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

I was checking to see how much if any the blackout situation has changed in the past couple years. Apparently, not much. In Iowa the Twins, Royals, Cardinals, Brewers, White Sox, and Cubs all claim us to be in their market. Doesn't really make Extra Innings worth much.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

digger thats alot of teams 6 you might aswell have extra innings given to you.

mlb should do what nba has done, let you pick 7 teams for a fraction of the price


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"la24philly" said:


> digger thats alot of teams 6 you might aswell have extra innings given to you.
> 
> mlb should do what nba has done, let you pick 7 teams for a fraction of the price


Didnt know the NBA did that.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

it was shocking to me aswell when i first saw it on nba.com back in jan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"la24philly" said:


> it was shocking to me aswell when i first saw it on nba.com back in jan


But is that for on line or directv?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

diggerg56 said:


> Apparently, not much. In Iowa the Twins, Royals, Cardinals, Brewers, White Sox, and Cubs all claim us to be in their market. Doesn't really make Extra Innings worth much.


But it makes the Sports Pack worth more.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Hmm. No SD4 or Phiilies broadcasts tonight.


This seems to be the same thing that happened last year. As I recall, it took several weeks before the Phillies and Padres home feeds were consistently available (even CSN). I switched the audio to the XM Phillies feed after putting up with those bozo announcers on SNY for several innings.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

It looks like D* is blacking out pre-game shows for some MLB games, even if you are an MLB EI and Sportspack subscriber. For example, I can watch Colorado's pre-game feed, but the Dodgers feed is blacked out. This happened earlier today with pre-game for Angels/Rays.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

The minute the dodgers/Rockies game ended, d* blacked out the dodgers post game, but not the Rockies.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i wonder who does the programming just decides oh ok lets blackout this postgame show


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

tony it was on nba.com the broadband offer, it probably isnt an optino now


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

jwt0001 said:


> The minute the dodgers/Rockies game ended, d* blacked out the dodgers post game, but not the Rockies.


Because DirecTV has uplink centers in Colorado and likes the Rockies better. :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Phil T" said:


> Because DirecTV has uplink centers in Colorado and likes the Rockies better. :lol:


They uses to love the Rockies. I remember when we got the kwgn broadcasts of the games.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Phil T said:


> Because DirecTV has uplink centers in Colorado and likes the Rockies better. :lol:


But DirecTV headquarters is in Dodgers territory -- surely they could put a stop to that quickly.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

Does DirecTV own a piece of the Rockies? FOX did several years ago, but I don't know what happened when Liberty took over and now that DirecTV isn't a part of Liberty.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Phillies feed was pulled from tonights schedule. ! It was on 725 till a few minutes before the 7pm game.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Mets game & the Pirates game also rained out.Thats 3 games washed out tonight.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Jimmy 440 said:


> The Phillies feed was pulled from tonights schedule. ! It was on 725 till a few minutes before the 7pm game.


I got the Phillies game on 726-1


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's MASN 2 on 726-1.The Phillies feed was listed on 725 earlier in the epg.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

My guide is all screwed up. Shows redsox rays on 730 but its the broadcast from the As whitesox game.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"raott" said:


> My guide is all screwed up. Shows redsox rays on 730 but its the broadcast from the As whitesox game.


Has it been fixed since you reported this? I'm getting nesn on 730.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> That's MASN 2 on 726-1.The Phillies feed was listed on 725 earlier in the epg.


Have _any_ of the Phillies feeds been available on Extra Innings so far?? It screwed up my recordings for a couple games because they were in the Guide then disappeared by gametime. I've had to set it to record the away feed.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Not fixed but it is correct on my other tv. A reboot is in order, it is on my problem child 700, had bad rains last night, my guess is a tuner is out (see my old rain fade thread, one day Ill get it replaced) and the guide didn't update.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

coolyman said:


> Have _any_ of the Phillies feeds been available on Extra Innings so far?? It screwed up my recordings for a couple games because they were in the Guide then disappeared by gametime. I've had to set it to record the away feed.


They were on this past Sunday.....

727-1 had the Phillies broadcast on and it was from PHI 17.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

bixler said:


> They were on this past Sunday.....
> 
> 727-1 had the Phillies broadcast on and it was from PHI 17.


Maybe it's just the Comcast games they don't have?? Oh well. If Harry was still alive, I'd be more upset but I can't stand Gary Matthews, Tom McCarthy and Chris Wheeler.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I recorded last nights Dodgers feed against the Cards on channel 694 with my HR20. That feed was not recorded. Instead the Cards feed of the game was recorded. The record history in the menu said that the Dodgers feed was not recorded "due to blackout restrictions". 

But I live in southeast Michigan.


----------



## PelicnOne (Apr 16, 2011)

greetings everyone:

point one:
when Extra Innings and "Dave" were new in the DBS game the price was something like (4) payments of $34.95 (or so)...they started adding a month at close to the same price so account holders would not see the contract was now for (5) payments instead of (4) and it's now $39.99 times (6) installments

point two:
I caught a special from mlb.com last Christmas of $99.95 for the premium package and jumped on it-then together with my tech-savvy kid we hooked up a DVI cable from one of my computers (eMachine -W/7) to the HDMI input to the tv and set up multi-screen viewing on the computer-now I bring up the game I want on the eMachine and mouse it over to the television

summary:
one payment of $99.95 and a DVI cable vs $39.99 x 6=$239.94
(and I can watch the archived games anytime-plus shift to and stop on any inning I choose-so much for DVR-time offsets)

cheers
Jim Maloney/PelicnOne


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Did I miss something in this thread? 1pm games are now on EI?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

STEVED21 said:


> Did I miss something in this thread? 1pm games are now on EI?


It's been this way.

Rules:


> 1) On a Saturday when the first MLB game to be telecast by Fox starts at 4:10pm ET games that start at 1:10pm ET or earlier and 7:05pm ET or later will be included in the package.. No games that begin between 1:10pm ET and 7:05pm ET will be included.
> 
> 2) On a Saturday when the first MLB game to be telecast by Fox starts at 3:10pm ET games that start at 12:10pm ET or earlier and 6:05pm ET or later will be included in the package. No games that begin between 12:10pm ET and 6:05pm ET will be included.
> 
> 3) On a Saturday when the first MLB game to be telecast by Fox starts at 7:10pm ET games that start at 4:10pm ET or earlier and 10:05pm ET or later will be included in the package. No games that begin between 4:10pm ET and 10:05pm ET will be included.


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

To put it more simply games that start more than 3 hours before FOX starts can be on EI. Games that start anywhere from 3 hours or less to 3 hours after the FOX window are blacked out cannot be televised. Games more than 3 hours after the FOX window starts can be televised. That is why you Saturday starts for day games at 1:10 or so eastern as they can be televised locally. Any game from 4:10 ET to 7:10 ET cannot be televised and any start after 7:10 ET can be shown. This is for 4:10 ET starts. Add or subtract the appropriate number of hours to get blackout times.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Why are the post-game shows blacked out?


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

schlar01 said:


> Why are the post-game shows blacked out?


If you have the Sports Pack they are not blacked out (I believe). Only the games themselves are part of Extra Innings, not Pre and Post games.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> If you have the Sports Pack they are not blacked out (I believe). Only the games themselves are part of Extra Innings, not Pre and Post games.


That is so stupid, though. I already get FSN-North (668), so why should I have to pay for even more channels I don't need when I already get FSN, which is where Twins games are.

Its not a big deal, I'd just occasionally like to see the post-game presser, like last night where Gardy was ejected.

Is it really necessary to black me out of a friggin post-game show?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

jwt0001 said:


> Btw, all sources were with wireless networking.
> 
> I went back to Roku and I think it is much better than what I remember from last year. I don't think I will renew my DirecTV subscription.


Here is MLB.TV through my PS3 just taken a few minutes ago. I was watching an archived game from earlier today while navigating the menu, and then switched to a live game. Notice how good the PQ is? The color quality is due to my phone filming a TV, not the TV nor the PS3 or MLB.TV

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j259/DodgerKing/?action=view&current=IMG_0139.mp4


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am happy for those of you who have the ability through these various internet/networking options to have the MLB.tv package. I have subbed to the service for a month a couple of different times, UCF All-Access for live football games not on tv, and espn3 is available to me. I have ALWAYS had buffering issues, streams going down, pixelation, etc. anytime I ever have. I just don't trust the connection enough to fork over the $$ necessary for me to have it. This is why I sub to MLB EI. And I must say I don't have any issue with it. As long as I get to see nearly every Braves game, I don't care which teams homer announcers are doing it.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I subbed to MLB.tv for the first time this year. I dropped it and got a refund after the first week. 
The PQ was OK, pretty good, not bad, but nowhere near the quality of MLBEI on D*. 
I got the $60.00 off deal for EI so for me it was worth the extra $$$ to go with EI. 
Just my experience.


----------



## geoff2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I found a big improvement in the MLB.tv quality when I upgraded my Internet service from 7 down/512kbps up to 30/5 -- much less stuttering and more consistent picture quality. And no ads! The MLB EI picture quality is noticeably better, but because I take advantage of the convenience of watching games on my iPad, that made MLB.tv the priority and I couldn't justify spending the extra $200 on EI.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

geoff2 said:


> I found a big improvement in the MLB.tv quality when I upgraded my Internet service from 7 down/512kbps up to 30/5 -- much less stuttering and more consistent picture quality. And no ads! The MLB EI picture quality is noticeably better, but because I take advantage of the convenience of watching games on my iPad, that made MLB.tv the priority and I couldn't justify spending the extra $200 on EI.


Thats totally understandable Geoff. That's one thing MLB is really a-holes about. In order to have the games portable, you have to sub to buy that at bat service and pay for MLB.tv. Having EI is irrelevant to it all. Personally I think they should have something like the NBA does.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

geoff2 said:


> I found a big improvement in the MLB.tv quality when I upgraded my Internet service from 7 down/512kbps up to 30/5 -- much less stuttering and more consistent picture quality. And no ads! The MLB EI picture quality is noticeably better, but because I take advantage of the convenience of watching games on my iPad, that made MLB.tv the priority and I couldn't justify spending the extra $200 on EI.


I'd been delaying my purchase for EI due to budgeting...I fully planned on buying it next month. Then, a buddy of mine was complaining to me how he blew $99 on MLB.TV and wasn't aware local teams are blacked out...He didn't have cable or satellite and was missing his beloved and local Rangers. Unfortunately, he was outside the refund policy so he was S.O.L. I offered him $45 for access and he obliged. I was not happy with the PQ, as I've used it before, but found a usable solution. I put the game on my PC's 22" screen and sit about 8' away. Blown up on my 50" set looks like crap, but this way I can still watch regular satellite programming while keeping tabs on my Yankees.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I'd been delaying my purchase for EI due to budgeting...I fully planned on buying it next month. Then, a buddy of mine was complaining to me how he blew $99 on MLB.TV and wasn't aware local teams are blacked out...He didn't have cable or satellite and was missing his beloved and local Rangers. Unfortunately, he was outside the refund policy so he was S.O.L. I offered him $45 for access and he obliged. I was not happy with the PQ, as I've used it before, but found a usable solution. I put the game on my PC's 22" screen and sit about 8' away. Blown up on my 50" set looks like crap, but this way I can still watch regular satellite programming while keeping tabs on my Yankees.


That is not the case with me at all, as you can see from the video I posted. My PQ is excellent (just slightly less than Direct)

Here are some screen captures from my PC taken last night


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> That is not the case with me at all, as you can see from the video I posted. My PQ is excellent (just slightly less than Direct)
> 
> Here are some screen captures from my PC taken last night


:lol: The second picture clearly shows the macroblocking from digital streaming. Sitting a foot away from a 22" screen it's easy to see this on streams, but 8' feet away is acceptable.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: The second picture clearly shows the macroblocking from digital streaming. Sitting a foot away from a 22" screen it's easy to see this on streams, but 8' feet away is acceptable.


:lol:

No it doesn't. This tells me it has to be your computer if you see that. What you are probably seeing is slight blur from taking a still image of a moving object or the background out of focus due to the camera zooming and focusing on a close image (If it were true macroblocking than the pitcher and the score icon would show the same) Look at the video I provided which shows moving images and requires much more bandwidth, you will see no macroblocking


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I see macroblocking and breakdown on MLB.tv all the time on my iPhone and computer and tv via roku. It is very watchable on the iPhone but annoying on a big screen.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I see macroblocking and breakdown on MLB.tv all the time on my iPhone and computer and tv via roku. It is very watchable on the iPhone but annoying on a big screen.


I've noticed playback on a ps3 to be much choppier and more inconsistent then using the boxee app on my HTPC. Don't know how Roku compares.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> I see macroblocking and breakdown on MLB.tv all the time on my iPhone and computer and tv via roku. It is very watchable on the iPhone but annoying on a big screen.


I see it when using a 3G connection, sometimes really bad with certain connection, but on WiFi the picture on the phone is clearer than anything I have seen with the exception of BR.

I will get occasional blocking, blur, or noise on the PS3, but over 95% of the time the picture is superb.

On my computers at home I do not get issues with PQ, but at work I do on occasion even though it is through a T3 connection (probably because of firewall and multiple servers I have to go through)


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

bakerfall said:


> I've noticed playback on a ps3 to be much choppier and more inconsistent then using the boxee app on my HTPC. Don't know how Roku compares.


Have you watched it since the new MLB firmware APP update on the PS3 came out last week?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

One thing that sucks about using the PS3 to watch the games is when the PS3 networking down so is the baseball APP, like it is now.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Why is the MLB APP dependent on the PS3 network. I am still able to use the webbrowser on the PS3, shouldn't just require an internet connection only?


----------



## samberger (Jan 8, 2006)

Never mind.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> I see it when using a 3G connection, sometimes really bad with certain connection, but on WiFi the picture on the phone is clearer than anything I have seen with the exception of BR.
> 
> I will get occasional blocking, blur, or noise on the PS3, but over 95% of the time the picture is superb.
> 
> On my computers at home I do not get issues with PQ, but at work I do on occasion even though it is through a T3 connection (probably because of firewall and multiple servers I have to go through)


Maybe I am pickier than you are. I do not dismiss noise I see on the MLB.tv version that I do not see on the DirecTV version. And this year has been worse than last in what I see. But noise and breakdown there is. And the PQ is not as clear. While all is digital, the MLB.tv feed is obviously a computer feed. They are not quite there yet. BTW, 95% is not acceptable. That is 3 seconds out of every minute that s not superb (even though it is never superb, it is like bad HD). The bandwidth is just not there.



DodgerKing said:


> Why is the MLB APP dependent on the PS3 network. I am still able to use the webbrowser on the PS3, shouldn't just require an internet connection only?


I think the MLB.tv when distributed through a device like a PS3 or a Roku is working with different servers than the straight web client. If not for the stream, it is for the data to build the interface, which at on the iPhone and Roku are vastly different than the interface for the web client. I know that Roku has to do something to make it work every year, so their servers must be involved if not with with the stream with, at least, the meta data.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Second day on a row of not being able to watch baseball on my TV because some stupid terrorists decided to hack the PS3 network. At least I can watch it on my PC or my iPad


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

The MLB.tv picture using Roku is decent. The picture is soft, but I don't see any macroblocking. I have Verizon DSL and get 3 Mbits max.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought MLB.tv didn't blackout any game except local teams, but I just learned they follow the same Fox window blackout rules. All I could do was listen to the radio streams...It's not 1931, so I don't listen to sports. :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> I thought MLB.tv didn't blackout any game except local teams, but I just learned they follow the same Fox window blackout rules. All I could do was listen to the radio streams...It's not 1931, so I don't listen to sports. :lol:


Fox and espn windows are the same as EI. The fox windows used to be narrower but they are the same now.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

DodgerKing said:


> That is not the case with me at all, as you can see from the video I posted. My PQ is excellent (just slightly less than Direct)
> 
> Here are some screen captures from my PC taken last night


Looks liek a good PQ to me. Don't see any reason if it's MLB.TV that's doing it why you should sit 8' from that picture


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I thought MLB.tv didn't blackout any game except local teams, but I just learned they follow the same Fox window blackout rules. All I could do was listen to the radio streams...It's not 1931, so I don't listen to sports. :lol:


It is the MLB rule and it applies to ALL providers, include MLB.TV.

BTW, if there is one sport which is made for radio, it is baseball.


----------

